# العلاقة الشخصية مع الله



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*هذا ثانى موضوع أضعه فى هذا القسم, وهو ليس من تأليفى, بل تلخيص لكتاب بأسم "العلاقة الشخصية مع الله" للكاهن الأرثوذكسي الأب أنتوني م. كونياريس, ترجمة الأخ المبارك:بطرس كرم صادق

وهذا الكتاب يحدثنا عن امر تناسيناه واغفلناه, يحدثنا عن المسيحية كعلاقة شخصية مع الرب وليس مجرد عبادات طقسية ووصايا لابد من إتمامها, فالطقس ضرورى, والوصايا لابد من حفظها, لكن, المصدر هو أن يكون لنا علاقة حميمة وشخصية مع الرب ذاته, إن توفر لنا ذلك المصدر, سيكون الطقس وحفظ الوصايا نتيجة لتلك العلاقة

المقدمة
المسيحية هى إحساس شخصي بالإرتباط بالله​


تعال يانوري ... وأنر ظلمتي, تعال يا حياتي ... وأحييني من الموت, تعال يا طبيبي ... وأشفي جراحاتي, تعال يا شعلة الحب الإلهي ... وأحرق أشواك خطاياي, وأشعل قلبي بلهيب حبك, تعال يا إلهي  ... وأجلس على عرش قلبي ... وأملك هناك, فأنك أنت وحدك ... إلهي وربي"
القديس ديميتري أسقف روستوف (القرن17)

أن الإيمان الديني يؤتي بتأثيره الأقوى عندما تكون هناك علاقة شخصية محسوسة بين الفرد والرب، فإن تغيبت هذه العلاقة  فالإيمان الديني يصبح غير فعال.
كثيرين من الصغار والكبار لم يحظوا بمقابلة شخصية واضحة مع شخص الرب يسوع، فكل ما يختبرونه فى الكنيسة نظام وتهذيب. فهم يتعلمون حفظ الوصايا وليس حفظ الإله المحب الذي وضع هذه الوصايا.
أن ما يحتاجه البشر بقوة هو إستعلان الرب يسوع المسيح لهم كإله محب ورؤوف، إله يهتم شخصيا بكل واحد منهم، إله القديس بولس الذي عبر عنه قائلا: "الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه من أجلي" (غل20:2)،  وإله أغسطينوس الذي قال عنه: عجبا، إله يحبنا وكأنه لا يوجد غير شخص واحد فقط منا في الكون.
فبدلا من محاولة حشر الوصايا في عقول البشر، ومحاولة جرهم إلى الكنيسة، نحتاج أولا أن نقدم لهم شخص يسوع لكي يحبونه 
حدثنا القديس مار أسحق عن كيف يسكر الإنسان بمحبة يسوع, ولو حدث هذا، فإن الشعب سيرغب في الذهاب إلى الكنيسة، وحينئذ سيكون حفظ الوصايا أمراً مفرحاً بالنسبة لهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*الوصايا العشر​
يجب أن ننتبه إلى أن الوصايا العشر المكتوبة بأصبع الله جاءت في صيغة المفرد:
 "لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي ..لا تنطق بأسم الرب إلهك باطلا ..أحفظ يوم السبت .. أكرم أباك وأمك .. لا تقتل ...الخ" (تث5)

كل وصية يقدمها الله لكل واحد منا بصفة شخصية، فهو يُقدّر كل واحد منا بخطاب شخصي. الله لا يعطي هذه الوصايا لجمهور الإنسانية بل هو يخاطبك أنت وليس أحد غيرك، بأسلوب محدد وشخصي. 
"أنت يافلان لا يكون لك آلهة أخرى أمامي ...يافلان أكرم أباك وأمك ..." 
إننا نحتاج أن ندرك هذا، لأن الوصايا العشر قد تبدو للناس باردة وغير شخصية، ويرجع ذلك إلى عدم سماع كلمة التخاطب الشخصي التي يوجهها الله لنا، فنحن لا ننتبه للرب الغالي الذي يُقدم الوصايا، وكل ما نسمعه هو رسالة الناموس الجافة. ولذلك نحن نحتاج أولاً أن نأتي إلى شخص الرب يسوع، وأن نُقبِل على معرفته، نحتاج أن نقع في محبته.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*إن كنت تلتهب بمحبة الرب يسوع فلا تقلق، لأن كل من هو حولك سيلمس هذا فيك وسوف يقول: إنا أريد أن أقترب أكثر من هذا الشخص الذي إلى هذا الحد ممتلئ بالله".
إن كان إيمانك شخصي فهو سيكون حقا مٌعدياً.​عندما نُعَلم أطفالنا كأباء، ينبغي أن لا نُعلِمهم الحقائق والتقليد فقط، بل ينبغي أن نشركهم معنا فيما يعنيه إيماننا بالمسيح لنا شخصياً. أحيانا نقضي وقتا طويلا جدا نُعَلِم عن المسيح وغالبا ما يفوتنا الهدف الأكثر أهمية وهو مساعدة صغارنا أن يعرفوا المسيح شخصياً. هناك فرق شاسع بين التعلم عن شخص ومعرفة الشخص نفسه والتقابل الفعلي معه.
كثيرين من الشباب يتركون الكنيسة لأنهم يبحثون عن لقاء فعلي وشخصي مع الله، أنهم لم يجدوه في بيوتهم وكنائسهم. 
فالنستمع لأحدهم وهو يتحدث: "كل ما حصلت عليه في أي كنيسة ذهبت اليها، هو محاضرات أو عظات عن الله، عن السلام الذي يفوق كل عقل. كلام ... كلام ... كلام! إننى لم أشعر به أبدا. كان كلام نظري، وغير مباشر ودائما لحساب شخص آخر، كان مملا ومضجرا، كنت أجلس أو أجثو أو أقف، أنصت أو أقرأ الصلوات. ولكنها بدت بلا حياة. كانت مثل قراءة الملصق بدلا من أكل المحتويات. 
أظن أنه يوجد الكثير لنتعلمه من التصريح السابق، فنحن نحتاج أن نشارك أولادنا إيماننا المسيحي بطريقة شخصية جدا حتى ما يختبروا بأنفسهم حقيقة قوة الله وحضوره ومحبته فى حياتهم.
على سبيل المثال، الذين يتنصرون يفعلون ذلك لا لأنهم خسروا مجادلة مع واعظ مسيحي بل لأن كان لهم صديق مسيحي تأثروا به. فاللقاء الشخصي هو الذي يجذب، اللقاء الشخصي هو الذي يُخَلِص.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*الباب الثاني
إله ابراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب

"ربي وإلهي 
أسلبني من ذاتي
دعني أنتمي إليك بالكلية
ربي وإلهي
 أزل كل شيء يفصلني عنك
ربي وإلهي
أمنحني كل شيء يقربني منك

ابراهيم والله​قبل ميلاد المسيح بألف وتسعمائة عام تقريبا، أظهر الله ذاته لشخص محدد هو إبراهيم. تكلم الله معه وأجاب إبراهيم الله كما نجيب نحن أي إنسان بشري.
كتب أحد اللاهوتيين:
معرفة الله التي نتجت عن لقاء أبراهيم الشخصي مع الله، ليس لها أي علاقة ببراهين منطقية، بل كانت علاقة أختبارية فقط، ، وكمثل أي علاقة حقيقية كانت معتمدة فقط على الإيمان أو الثقة الذي ينمو بين أثنين بينهم علاقة. وثق إبراهيم في الله إلى الحد الذي كان فيه مستعدا أن يذبح الأبن الذي ولدته له سارة في شيخوختها.
الله ليس تصور نظري أو قوة غير مشخصة. عندما يتكلم اليهود عن الله يقولون: "إله آبائنا" .... "إله إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب". أنه شخص حقيقي عرفه آباؤهم وترافقوا معه 
عندما نقول أن الله "شخص" فلسنا نعني بذلك أنه مثلنا له أذرع وأرجل ..إلخ، بل نقصد أن مهما يكن الله, وهو أعظم كثيرا عن ما يمكننا أن نتصور, إلا أنه شخص نستطيع أن ننشئ معه علاقة شخصية، وبما أننا لا نقدر أن نتصل مع أحجار بل مع أشخاص، لذلك نقول أن الله شخص.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*ابراهيم والله​
قبل ميلاد المسيح بألف وتسعمائة عام تقريبا، أظهر الله ذاته لشخص محدد هو إبراهيم. تكلم الله معه وأجاب إبراهيم الله كما نجيب نحن أي إنسان بشري.
كتب أحد اللاهوتيين : 
"إن معرفة الله التي نتجت عن لقاء أبراهيم الشخصي مع الله، ليس لها أي علاقة ببراهين منطقية، بل كانت علاقة أختبارية فقط، ، وكمثل أي علاقة حقيقية كانت معتمدة فقط على الإيمان أو الثقة الذي ينمو بين أثنين بينهم علاقة. وثق إبراهيم في الله إلى الحد الذي كان فيه مستعدا أن يذبح الأبن الذي ولدته له سارة في شيخوختها.
الله ليس تصور نظري أو قوة غير مشخصة. عندما يتكلم اليهود عن الله يقولون: ( إله آبائنا ) .. ( إله إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب). شخص حقيقي عرفه آباؤهم وترافقوا معه "
إن كان الله هو إله إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب، فهو إذن إله أشخاص وليس إله قيم ومفاهيم مجردة. الله ليس هو "أساس كل الوجود" غيرالمشخص.
إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب ليسوا مفاهيم مجردة بل هم أشخاص، وحياتهم باقية في كل من ينضم لعهد إبراهيم, الذي يتحقق الآن في العهد الجديد بالمعمودية, في الكنيسة التى هى إسرائيل الجديد.
كل شخص مُعمد مَدعو أن يحيا حياة إبراهيم، حياة الإيمان الكامل والثقة في الله، حياة شخص له علاقة شخصية مع الله كما فعل ابراهيم. بهذا المعنى يستمر إبراهيم إلى الأبد. نحن ابراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب، نحن شعب الله الذي يعرف الله شخصياً ويحبه ويثق فيه ويتبعه.
وإن كان الله ممكن أن يكون "إله يعقوب" الذي كان واحداً من أكثر الناس خداعا، فهناك أذن أمل حقيقي لك ولي. إن كان الله ممكن أن يكون إله يعقوب فبالتأكيد ممكن أن يكون إلهي أنا أيضا، فأنا أيضا خاطيء. 
هكذا بما أن كل منا شخص يواجه إله شخصي، فبالتالي علاقتنا معه يجب أن تكون علاقة شخصية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*وجهاً لوجـــه​لكي نرى إلى أي مدى علاقتنا بالله ممكن أن تكون شخصية لنقرأ في خر 11:33 : ويكلم الرب موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه"

وفي (خر 7:6) نسمع الله يكلم شعبه الاسرائيلي شخصيا قائلا: "وأتخذكم لي شعبا وأكون لكم إلها"

وفي تث 10:34 نلمح لمحة أخرى لما يمكنه أن تكون علاقتنا بالله شخصية: "ولم يقم بعد نبي في إسرائيل مثل موسى الذي عرفه الرب وجهاً لوجه"
تعليقاً على هذه الإختبارات مع الله في العــهد القديم كتب د.كريستوس: "قد رأينا منذ البداية أن إختبار بطاركة إسرائيل أكد على الطابع الشخصي لللاهوت. هم يتقابلون مع الله "شخصاً لشخص"، يتكلمون معه وجهاً لوجه. إله إسرائيل هو إله حق، أي حقا موجود، إله حي، نظرا لأنه إله العلاقة الشخصية المباشرة" 
لكن الآن، مزُخر لنا نحن المسيحيين علاقة مع الرب، أقرب حتى من التي كانت لابراهيم أو لموسى. 
التلميذ الحبيب يوحنا يكتب عن كل مسيحي معمد يتبع يسوع بالحق :"..أنه إذا أظهر (المسيح) نكون مثله لأننا سنراه كما هو "(1يو2:3)
ففي يوم ما بكل تأكيد, كما ان الشروق يتبع الغروب, سوف يرجع الرب يسوع، وحينئذ سنراه أنا وأنت بنفس أعيننا هذه وجهاً لوجه. لحظة التعرف هذه سوف تغيرنا إلى صورته المجيدة، ولأن هذا المستقبل المجيد ينتظرنا، نحن مدعوون أن نفكر مليا بتدقيق كيف يجب أن نعيش هنا والآن، لأن  "كل من عنده هذا الرجاء به يطهر نفسه كما هو طاهر" كما أكمل القديس يوحنا (1يو3:3).
إلى هذا النوع من العلاقة مع الله, وجها لوجه, نحن مدعوين.*


----------



## عادل نسيم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*الي صوت صارخ / الموضوع كله جميل لكن أرجومنك أن تتقبل ملحوظة صغير في نهاية الموضوع حيث تقول أن المسيح في مجيئه الثاني سوف تراه أعينا وجها لوجه وحينئذ يتم التغير .... أسمح لي أن أنبه أن في يوم مجيء السيد المسيح الثاني نعم سنراه جميعا" لكن لن تكون هذه اللحظة لحظة أقتناع بالمسيح والأيمان به بل ستكون لحظة الدينونة التي سيتحدد فيها أن كان الأنسان نال التوبة ويستحق أن يدعوه المسيح الي الملكوت أم سيحكم عليه بالأبتعاد عنه والي الجحيم ... فالأختيار كان مسبقا" وليس لحظة مجيء المسيح الثاني آمين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*يُكمل د. كريستوس يانارس قائلاً: 
"الذي يعطينا هنا والآن تلك الحياة الوفيرة وعدنا أيضا بالحياة في ملؤها، بتبني مباشر وعلاقة "وجهاً لوجه", كيف لهذه العلاقة الجديدة معه أن تعمل؟ بواسطة أي وظائف؟ لا أعلم. أنا أعتمد فقط عليها, ما أعلمه, من أعلان الحق الذي منحه لنا, أن هذه العلاقة ستكون دائماً شخصية، وأنني سأكون أمامه كما أنا، كما يعرفني الله و يحبني, سأكون بأسمي وبإمكانية التحادث معه مثل موسى وإيليا على جبل تابور, هذا يكفي، وربما أكثر من كاف
وهذه فقرة مختصرة من تقرير قُدِم إلى رئيس الأساقفة ياكوفوس عام 1990 عن مستقبل الكنيسة, فالنحاول ونحن نقرأه أن نُُحصي كم مرة أستخدمت كلمة "شخصي" :
"لا يمكن تحقيق الملكوت إلا باستجابة شخصية وإمتلاك شخصي لخلاص الله وفداءه ونعمته المطهره. هذا الهدف يتحقق بالآتي: إيمان وإلتزام شخصي، أشتراك شخصي واعي في القداس والعبادة والصلاة، طاعة شخصية لمشيئة الله، نمو شخصي في المحبة، تطور شخصي لصورة الله ومثاله في داخل كل منا نحو شبه المسيح"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*باب يجب الدخول منه​
إن كان يجب أن تكون علاقتنا بالرب يسوع حقيقية فيجب أن تكون شخصية، وكيف تكون غير ذلك ؟! 
يسوع محبة .. يجب أن نحبه كما يحبنا 
هو الحق .. يجب أن نقبل حقه ومن خلال الطاعة نختبره 
هو الحياة .. يجب أن نحياه 
هو الباب .. يجب أن ندخل من خلاله 
هو الطريق .. يجب أن نتبعه 
هو كلمة الله الذي يكلمنا .. يجب أن نسمع له ونطيعه. 

نحن لا نأتي إلى معرفة الله عن طريق تكديس المعلومات عنه من الكتب, بل بمعرفته شخصياً، بمحبته وطاعته وتبعيته والحديث معه في الصلاة.

القديس يوحنا الدرجي يتكلم عن محبتنا لله قائلاً : "مبارك هو الشخص الذي صار شوقه نحو الله مثل ولع الحبيب بحبيبتة"

إنجيل اللقاءات الشخصية مع يسوع​
يذكر الأب رايموند براون أن كل إنجيل يوحنا يعتبر إنجيل لقاءات شخصية مع يسوع. يسوع يقابل أناسا عديدين، واحدا فواحدا: نيقوديموس، المرأة السامرية على البئر، المخلع في بيت حسدا، المولود أعمى، مريم ومرثا وحتى بيلاطس . واحدا فواحدا يدخل إلى مسرح أحداث إنجيل يوحنا ليقابل يسوع نور العالم شخصيا. وبعملهم يحكم كل واحد منهم على نفسه إن كان سيستمر في الإقتراب من النور أو سيرجع مفضلا الظلمة 
أليس هذا ما يحدث معنا؟ واحداً فواحداً نقابل في ظلمة هذا العالم الرب يسوع النور الحقيقي. وبهذا اللقاء الشخصي مع النور يتقرر نصيبنا الأبدي، سواء نقترب أكثر إلى النور أو نرجع إلى الظلمة.
كتب جون أوكسنهام  قصيدة جميلة تعبر عن الجانب الشخصي لإيماننا المسيحي:
ليس بماذا أؤمن، بل بمن!
الذي يمشي بجانبي في الظلام،
الذي يشاركني في الحِمل المُتعب،
الذي في كل طريق مُعتم يُنير، 
الذي يوصّيني بالنظر إلى ما وراء القبر
إلى الأبدية الممتدة بالحياة
ليس بماذا أؤمن بل بمن! 
ليس بماذا بل بمن!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*أنا – أنت ​
يكتب المطران أنتوني : 
"عَرَّفَ الله نفسه قائلا: "أنا هو من هو"(خر 14:3)  I am who I am”". وهذا التعريف يختصر جميع صفات الله إلى الأكثر أساسية، إلى خواص الله الكيانيه. هذه الخواص هي الوجود .. الكينونة .. امتلاك الحياة، في مقابل غير موجود .. غير كائن .. عدم. نجد هنا صفة " الكائن" في مقابل العدم. 
الكائن, بهذا التعريف, هو شخص، يفكر ويشعر، يحب ويعمل، شخصية كاملة تقدر أن تنشئ علاقات مع أشخاص آخرين  (كما أن "أنا" له علاقة مع "أنت")  
سيظل مارتن بوبر دائماً معروفاً بانه الشخص الذي وضح الإختلاف بين مستويين للعلاقة مع الآخر:
المستوى الأول: مستوى (أنا – أنت) وفيه تكون العلاقة شخصية, أي تكون مع الآخر باعتباره شخصا. الأمر الذي يعني الأتصال به بكل الكيان، والتجاوب معه بكل مكونات الشخصية ليكون هناك تلاقي حقيقي وعلاقة تبادلية، تضع النفس في توافق وانسجام مع الحياة.
المستوى الثاني: مستوى (أنا – شيء) أي معاملة الآخر ليس كشخص، بل كشيء يستخدم ثم يطرح جانبا.
فنحن إما أن نقابل الشخص الآخر كشخص ( أنت ) وإليه نستجيب بكامل شخصيتنا، أو نقابله كشيء يُستعمل وهذا هو مستوى علاقة (أنا- شيء)، أما عن مستوى علاقة (أنا – أنت) فهو شخصي بشكل متميز.
قال فلاديمير لوسكي: "الشخص يصلي ليكون عنده الجرأة والبساطة ليقول لله : [أنت]" 
في الصلاة الربانية اعطانا الرب يسوع الشجاعة لنخاطب الله : (أبانا) .. بابا .. آبا .. دادي.
الحياة الأبدية هي الإتصال بالله كشخص .. وضح هذه الفكرة الأسقف جراسيموس عندما كتب : "الإيمان ليس معرفة بل مقابلة ، هذا اللقاء الشخصي مع الإله الأبدي كما يرى في المسيح، سيكون دائما نوع المعرفة الأسمى والأصدق التي يمكن لإنسان أن يبلغها. هذه المعرفة هي حياة أبدية (يو3:17)" 
أن تعرف الله يعني أن تتصل به شخصيا.
كتب المطران نيكول كورنينو : "كل (أنا) يشتاق إلى آخر، إلى (أنت)، إلى (نحن)، كل (أنا) يشتاق أخيراً لله. هذا الشعور الداخلي بالعزلة، منطقياً لا يمكن أن يُشبَع بالحب الإنساني لأنه متأصل في إشتياق الإنسان لله، فهو في الحقيقة شوق الإنسان الحزين للأصل المقدس الذي نشأ منه وإليه سيرجع".
يُعلق الأب صفروني على كلمة (أنا) في أعلان الله ذاته لموسى (أنا الكائن) وفي إعلان الرب ذاته لبولس في طريق دمشق (أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده) فيكتب :
"عظيمة هي كلمة (أنا). هي تميز الشخص. الشخص فقط هو الذي حقاً يحيا. لأن الله يقول (أنا) فالإنسان يستطيع أن يخاطبه (أنت). في كلمة (أنا) التي تميز البشر وفي كلمة (أنت) التي تميز الله يوجد كل الوجود، هذا العالم والله. خارج عن الله لا يوجد شيء .فلو أنا فيه أذن أنا موجود، ولو أنا خارج عنه أنا مائت" 


في علم اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي نتكلم كثيرا عن جوهر الله غير المدرك. نضع تعابير تنزيهية عن الله. نحن نقول أن الله غير مرئي، غير موصوف، غير زمني، غير محدود، غير مادي ..ألخ, لكن علم اللاهوت يؤكد أيضا أن هذا الإله المنزه الغير المدرك أراد أن يعلن ذاته لنا. 
الله في إعلان ذاته لنا، لم يعطنا بعض المعلومات المجردة عن شخصه بل هو أعلن لنا ذاته في شخص الرب يسوع المسيح. هذا يتطلب إستجابة شخصية بالحب من جانبنا، ولقاء شخصي، وعلاقة شخصية على مستوى: (أنا – أنت) وليس على مستوى (أنا – شيء).
تعليقاً على هذه الإستجابة التي يتوقعها الله منا يكتب الأب جورج فلورفسكي: "ليس فقط فى القديم بل أيضا في العهد الجديد، نجد أن الله يقترب ويظهر للإنسان، ونرى أيضا الإنسان يتقابل مع الله ويصغي بعناية وأنتباه إلى كلمته، بل أكثر من ذلك يستجيب إلى كلماته. فنحن نسمع فى الكتاب المقدس أيضا صوت الإنسان يجيب الله في كلمات الصلاة أو الشكر أو التسبيح. ويكفي أن نذكر في هذا المجال سفر المزامير. والله يريد ويتوقع ويطلب هذه الإستجابة. الله يريد أن الإنسان لا يسمع كلماته فقط بل أيضا يستجيب لها. الله يريد أن يجذب الإنسان إلى محادثة." 


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*الباب الثالث
الله يَجَّب أن يُختَبر​
"الإيمان هو علاقة مع الله, الإعتقاد هو علاقة مع رأي أو مذهب" - إبراهام جوشوا هسكل

الإله لا يمكن أن يعبر عنه بالتمام. في الحقيقة الإله الذى يُعبر عنه تماما ليس بإله. الرب غير محدود فكيف تصفه كلمات، لكن من الممكن أن يُختبر, الرب عبّر عن ذاته مرة فى شخص الرب يسوع, والقصد من هذا التعبير هو أن يكون ممكنا أن يُختبر شخصيا فى حياة أولاده كعمانوئيل (الله معنا). 
ما لم يصبح الرب إلها شخصياً لنا فلن يكون حقيقياً لنا. وعندما يصبح الرب إله شخصي لنا "نصير سكارى بحبه" بحسب تعبير القديس مار إسحق.

اليوم يأتي ليولد فى مذود نفسي ونفسك ليعطينا حياة جديدة. 
اليوم يقدم لي جسده ودمه الثمين لخلاصي. 
اليوم هو يعلق على الصليب من أجلي. 
اليوم هو يقوم وأنا أقوم معه. 
اليوم هو يتجلى وأنا أتجلى معه.
 اليوم هو يصعد إلى السماء وأنا أصعد معه. 
فهذه الكلمة الجميلة - اليوم - هي التي تحطم أسوار الماضي والمستقبل وتجعل المسيح : الشخص الحاضر أبديا، الذي هو "أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد" (عب8:13).*


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع مميز جدا ومهم ورائع 

جدا جدا جدا

العدرا تبارككم

تسلم أياديكم


​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*الإيمان هو مقابلة شخصية​
الايمان ليس مجرد تصديق عقلي أو طاعة عمياء, بل هو ولاء شخص لشخص
الإيمان المسيحي هو علاقة، مقابلة، لقاء, شخصي مع الرب يسوع الحي. 
الإيمان المسيحى هو علاقة حيّة مُخّلصة مع يسوع الذي هو ربي وإلهي. 
تكلم ابونا إبراهيم مع الله كشخص لشخص, كصديق لصديق، وموسى أيضا فعل كذلك, كلمه وجها لوجه، ونحن أيضا, عن طريق قوة الروح القدس فى جسده الكنيسة, نستطيع أن يكون لنا علاقة شخصية عميقة مع الرب يسوع, الكلمة المتجسد، ونستطيع أن نختبره كإله المحبة.
نحن نحتاج أن نقبل يسوع كرب ومخلص لحياتنا، ليس مرة واحدة فقط, بل كل يوم، وهذا ما نفعله عندما نعترف به في قانون الإيمان, نحتاج كل يوم أن نؤكد على أن يسوع المسيح هو مخلصنا ورب حياتنا، وإن آلامه وموته وقيامته لها معنى لنا اليوم، وإن ما علّم وقدم في الإنجيل وفي الكنيسة هو أن نقبل ونختبر ونطيع.
سمعان الشيخ والمسيح الطفل يسوع​
عندما رأى سمعان الشيخ والدة الاله مع الطفل يسوع فى الهيكل، أدرك بإلهام الروح القدس أن يسوع هو المسيا، وحمل يسوع على ذراعيه وصلى قائلا: "الآن تطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك بسلام، لأن عيني قد أبصرتا خلاصك، الذي أعددته قدام وجه جميع الشعوب، نور إعلان للأمم ومجدا لشعبك إسرائيل" (لو2: 29-32)
كتب الاسقف جيراسيموس تعليقا على هذه الصلاة: 
"إن صلاة سمعان الشيخ تتكرر فى كنيستنا في نهاية كل خدمة مساء، ويصليها الكاهن سرا في نهاية كل ليتورجية، الكنيسة تريد أن تؤكد لنا أنه بذهابنا للكنيسة وعبادتنا قد شاهدنا الرب المخلص بأعين نفوسنا وتحدثنا معه. وبعد هذا الإختبار ننصرف مملوئين من السلام وفرح الروح. نحن نستطيع أن نَعتبر حضورنا في الكنيسة فشلُ إن لم نختبر هذا الإحساس" 
تماما مثل سمعان الذي رأى يسوع وحمله على ذراعيه، نحن أيضا نستطيع أن نختبر حضوره شخصيا في الصلاة وفي خدمات العبادة في الكنيسة، وعن طريق سر الإفخارستيا نستطيع أن نحمل يسوع ونحتضنه كما فعل سمعان الشيخ. إن لم يكن إيماننا شخصياً هكذا فلن يكون حقيقياً.
ما الذي يفرحك أكثر من مقابلة شخص تحبه؟ أليس أن تحيا الحياة في ملئها يعني أنك تتوقع وتتطلع بشوق ...  إلى ماذا تتطلع؟ ما الذي تنتظره؟ هل أنت مثل سمعان الشيخ تتطلع وتنتظر وتتوقع وتصلي من أجل مقابلتك النهائية مع الرب؟ 
إن كنا مثل سمعان فسوف نختبر نحن أيضاً فرحه: "دعني أرحل الآن. لقد شاهدت فى وجه الرب يسوع نور إستعلانه. لقد قابلت الطفل الذي جاء بخلاص الله ومحبته وسلامه للعالم. رجاء حياتي تحقق وأنا مستعد لترك هذا العالم"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*كتب الأب الكسندر شميمن عن ما يجب عليه أن يكون إيماننا المسيحي فيقول: "الإيمان في طبيعته وجوهره شيء شخصي للغاية، ولذلك هو يكون حيا عندما يُرى في سياق الخبرة الشخصية. فقط عندما يصير أي تعليم كنسي أو عقيدة هو إيماني وخبرتي, وبناءاً عليه مصدر فرحة حياتي, يكون هذا الإيمان قد نبض بالحياة. إذا ما تأملنا الإيمان وكيف يعبر من شخص لشخص آخر، يظهر واضحا أن الخبرة الشخصية هي التي حقا تُقنِع وتُلهم وتُغير. هذا مهم في المسيحية بصورة خاصة لأن الإيمان المسيحي في جوهره مقابلة شخصية مع المسيح،  فهو قبولا ليس لهذا أو ذاك التعليم أو العقيدة عن المسيح، بل قبولا للمسيح ذاته. 

بتعبير آخر المسيحية شخصية جدا، هذا لا يعني بأي حال أنها فردانية، لأن كل المؤمنين يتقابلون ويتعرفون ويحبون شخص واحد، المسيح الواحد. لكن المسيح يقدم ذاته لكل شخص بحيث يكون إيمان كل شخص في نفس الوقت فريد"
إن لم تنمو الصداقة فستركد وتموت. هكذا أيضا علاقتنا بيسوع. إن لم نحاول يوميا أن نتقرب منه فعلاقتنا به ستفتر ومن المحتمل أن نفقد إيماننا به كلية. يجب علينا كمسيحيين أن نجاهد على الدوام لنزداد فى معرفة المسيح يسوع، أن نعرفه شخصيا كما يعرف شخص شخص آخر. إن أشتكى البعض أن المسيحية نظرية، فذلك لأنهم فى الواقع لم يعرفوا يسوع بطريقة شخصية.

أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان​
الدين للمسيحيين هو علاقة مع الله في شخص يسوع، السعادة وكمال القصد من الحياة يعتمد على هذه العلاقة الشخصية مع الرب يسوع، وعلى أساس هذه العلاقة سوف يتقرر نصيبنا الأبدي. الرب يسوع هو الباب الذي يقودنا للآب والروح القدس.
فما هو نوع العلاقة التى لنا بالرب يسوع؟ هل هي علاقة تحفظ حية عن طريق الإيمان والصلاة والأسرار وطاعة وصاياه؟ أم هي علاقة تركد ميتة بالخطية واللامبالاه ؟!
بخصوص هذه العلاقة قال الرب يسوع : "أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان, من يثبت في وأنا فيه هذا يأتي بثمر كثير لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئا. إن كان أحد لا يثبت في يطرح خارجا كالغصن فيجف ... إن ثبتم في وثبت كلامي فيكم تطلبون ما تريدون فيكون لكم " (يو15: 5-8)

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*من تعاليم آباء الكنيسة
القديس سمعان اللاهوتي الجديد (القرن الحاي عشر)​القديس سمعان اللاهوتي الجديد هو أحد الأباء الذين أكدوا على الجانب الشخصي فى الإيمان. فقد أكد أن الحياة المسيحية أعمق بكثير من الإلتزام بروتين معين لقانون، مهما كان هذا القانون صارماً ومهما كان دقة الألتزام به، لتكون الحياة المسيحية ذات معنى يجب أن يكون فيها الأختبار الشخصي لحضور وقوة المسيح الحي. ولكي يعزز رأيه لم يخف سمعان من أن يستعمل إختباره الشخصي في التجديد والإستنارة. فكان يقول أنه كمثل المرأة التي تعرف يقيناً بوجود طفل بداخلها هكذا كل مسيحي ينبغي أن يعرف ويكون قادرا أن يختبر حضور الله داخله.
أثار القديس سمعان عاصفة من الجدل في الكنيسة بتحديه التدين الظاهري في زمانه. لكن هذا لم يمنع الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية اليونانية من تكريمه وإعطائه لقب "اللاهوتي الجديد" وبهذا تم وضعه في نفس مرتبة القديس يوحنا اللاهوتي والقديس غريغوريوس الناطق بالإلاهيات الذين لهما مثل هذا اللقب.
في تعليمه لتلاميذه الرهبان يقول: 
"الصلاة هي محادثة مباشرة مع الرب. الصلاة تجعل الإنسان حاضرا على الدوام مع الله، والنفس متحدة معه والعقل غير منفصل عنه كما يقول داود: 
"التصقت نفسي بك" (مز8:63) 
"عطشت اليك نفسي" (مز 1:63)
"كما تشتاق الإيل لمجاري المياة هكذا تشتاق نفسي اليك ياالله" (مز1:42)
"أحبك يارب ياقوتي"(مز1:18)
"نفسي فى يديك كل حين" (مز109:119)"

ويتكلم عن كيف نكون منتبهين أثناء القداس الإلهي قائلا: 
"قف مرتعدا وكأنك ترى إبن الله يقدم الذبيحة أمامك" 

يشرح دانيال كلندينن (Daniel B. Clendenin) اقتراب القديس سمعان الشخصي من الله فيقول: "من جميع الأباء الأرثوذكس الذين عاينوا حياة الأستنارة الإلهية كحياة عملية للغاية وحياة إتحاد باطني مع اللة الحي،  قليل يبرُز أكثر من القديس سمعان اللاهوتي الجديد. فلسمعان الأدراك اليقظ لحلول الروح القدس هو العلامة الضرورية لهوية مسيحية حقيقية. أنها ليست مبالغة أن تفكر فيه كلاهوتي كاريزمي بالنظر إلى شخصيته وتعاليمه. من خلال كتاباته -آخذين في الأعتبار رؤياه الشخصية لله - سمعان يؤكد فكرة أن الله هو نور سرائري. 
كل هدف القديس سمعان أن يقود القارئ إلى أختبار مباشر مع الله الحي، الذي هو نور ، إختبار فيه "الشخص عليه أن يحطم أوثان وأن يذهب إلى ما وراء الكلمات والآفكار، وأن يحيا في الظلمة المهيبة التي لسر الله التي تتحول إلى نور لأولئك الذين أصبحوا أنقياء" ، هنا يقودنا من ظلمة سر الله غير المدرك إلى نور الإتحاد الباطني معه."
ونحن نلمح علاقته الحميمة بالرب من هذه المحادثة مع الرب يسوع في أحدى رؤياه :
•	سأل القديس سمعان الرب: هل أنت هو إلهي؟
•	أجاب الرب يسوع : نعم أنا الله الذي صار إنساناً من أجلك، وحيث أنك أبتغيتني وسعيت في طلبي بكل قلبك،  فمنذ الآن فصاعدا ستكون أخي وصديقي وشريكي في ميراث مجدي.

تصف إليزابث برسيجل تقرب القديس سمعان الشخصي من الرب يسوع والروح القدس قائلة:
" أكد سمعان على حلول الروح القدس في كل إنسان معمد، ويمكن أن ننتبه بحق إلى طبيعة تقواه المتمركزة على شخص المسيح، وأن نتبين "عمق مشاعره الدافئة" ليسوع، كما قال راهب الكنيسة الشرقية. 
كانت له هذه العلاقة الحميمة مع المسيح متلازمة مع الأختبارالمعاش لعطية الروح القدس. فمع أن سمعان يحب المسيح بعمق كان هو أيضا الرائد والمبشر لإنسكاب الروح القدس حيث دعا كل معمد أن يجعل هذا حقيقيا في حياته. نحن يجب أن نقتني الروح الذي قبلناه في المعمودية حتى نصير واعين لحقيقة أننا قد لبسنا المسيح. سمعان أب دير ماماس، في تعليمه لم يكل أبدا من أن ينصح مستمعيه بأن يكونوا مدركين لهذه الحقائق. تعاليمه نصت على أن الإختبار الباطني ضروري لكل أحد، وكانت تعاليمه دعوة للحصول على أقتناء شخصي للنعمة، وأصرارا على الإستنارة بالروح.
كل مسيحي بفاعلية معموديته مدعو ليطمح لهذه الإستنارة . 
سمعان نادى بأن الحياة الأبدية تبدأ هنا والآن ، وأنه يجب علينا أن نعرفها ونزداد علماً بها عن طريق المعايشة.
"لو زعمنا أن كل هذا يتحقق بطريقة مخفية وغير واعية، بحيث أننا ليس لنا أية أدراك لما قد حدث،  فما الذي يجعلنا نختلف عن الأجساد الميتة" 

القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي​
قديس آخر من أباء الكنيسة، القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي يتكلم عن يسوع بطريقة شخصية جداً فيقول:
"أنى أقاسم كل شيء مع المسيح
روح وجسد، مسامير وقيامة.
يا مسيحي
أنت لي وطني الأم
أنت قوتي ومجدي، أنت كل شيء.
المسيح هو قوتي
هو نسمتي
هو المكافأة الرائعة لركضي. 
أنه الذي يمكّنني من الركض جيدا.
أنى أحبه بكل نقاء الحب
لأنه مُخلِص لأحبائه بدرجة تفوق كل تصور.
فيه فرحي، حتى لو أختار أن يرسل لي بعض الآلام
لأنني أبتغي أن أتنقى 
كما يتنقى الذهب في النار"

القديس تيخون زادونسكي  ​لننصت إلى الطريقة الشخصية الجميلة التي يصلي بها القديس تيخون:
"أصغي يا نفسي..
الرب أتى إلينا .. 
ربنا زارنا .
إكراماً لي .. 
ولد من العذراء مريم ولفته أمه في أقمطة 
ذاك الذي يغطي السماء بالسحب، ويكسي ذاته بثياب من نور.
إكراماً لي..وضع في مذود حقير 
ذاك الذي عرشة في السماوات والأرض موطئ قدميه.
إكراماً لي.. تغذى من لبن أمه
ذاك الذي يطعم كل الخليقة.
إكراماً لي.. حمل على ذراعي أمه 
ذاك المحمول على الشاروبيم والحاوي كل الخليقة في حضنه.
إكراماً لي.. ختن بحسب الناموس، ذاك الذي وضع الناموس.
إكراماً لي.. الغير مرئي أصبح مرئياً وعاش بين البشر 
ذاك هو إلهي.
إلهي صار واحدا مثلي
مثل إنسان
الكلمة صار جسدا
وربي, رب المجد, إكراماً لي, أتخذ شكل عبد وعاش على الأرض وخطا عليها، 
ذاك الذي ملك السماء.​
بحسب القديس تيخون, فكل مسيحي من حقه أن يقول "إكراماً لي أنشأ الله العالم، ولأجلي صار إنسانا في المسيح، ولأجلي تألم على الصليب، ولأجلي قام من الأموات وصعد إلى السماوات".

القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​
في وصف خليقة العالم، يطبع القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم الخليقة بطابع شخصي قائلا: 
"إن الخليقة جميلة ومتناسقة، والله خلقها جميعها فقط إكراماً لك. صنعها جميلة وعظيمة ومتنوعة وغنية. جعلها ذات قدرة على إشباع جميع إحتياجاتك، لتغذية جسدك وأيضا  لتنمية روحك بقيادتها تجاه معرفته ... كل هذا إكراماً لك. إكراماً لك جمل السماء بالنجوم ، وإكراماً لك زينها بالشمس والقمر لكي ما تسعد بها وتنتفع منها"

من كتاب "سائح روسي على دروب الرب"​
يصف السائح هنا كيف أختبر حضور الله كنتيجة لصلاة يسوع :
" لقد كنت أشعر أحيانا وكأن قلبي يفور بالغليان وشعوربالخفة وإلإنعتاق من كل قيد، وشعور بفرح غامر إلى حد أشعر معه بأني صرت رجلا آخر أو كأني في نشوة. كنت أحيانا أخرى أحس بمحبة ملتهبة نحو يسوع المسيح ونحو الخليقة قاطبة. كانت دموعي مرات أخرى تسيل من تلقاء ذاتها عرفانا بجميل الرب الذي تحنن علي أنا الغارق في لجج الخطايا،  كما كان ذهني المحدود يستنير أحيانا فأفهم بوضوح ما لم يكن لي حتى مجرد تصوره قبلاً.  وفي بعض الأحيان يدب الدفء المستطاب من قلبي إلى كل كياني فأشعر والفرح يغمرني بحضور الرب، كما كان يخالجني في بعض الأوقات فرح شديد عميق لذكرى أسم يسوع المسيح مما فهمت معه ما يعنيه قوله تعالى : أن ملكوت الله في داخلكم"


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحاجة لأختبار الحق​
أن البشر متعطشون أن يفعلوا أكثر من مجرد الإعتقاد بالشيء الصحيح. هناك عطش لأختبار الله في حياتهم. هذا ما قدمته المسيحية على الدوام ، ليس تفهما ذهنيا فقط بل أيضا إختبارا روحيا مع الله الحي.

القديس سمعان اللاهوتي الجديد، القديس غريغوري بالاماس،القديس يوحنا الدرجي، وكثيرون دافعوا عن قانونية وضروة الحاجة لخبرة مباشرة مع الله. ففي الفيلوكاليا نفسها نجد أن اللاهوت يفهم أكثر على مستوى الخبرة الشخصية من أن يفهم بالمفردات العقلية. نحن المسيحيين لا نتعلم اللاهوت فقط من الكتب بل بصورة خاصة من الليتورجية ، ومن الصلاة ، ومن الصمت، ومن صلاة يسوع.

فحول أهمية أختبار الحق يكتب القديس يوحنا الدرجي: "هل تتصور أن كلمات مجردة يمكن أن تصف محبة الرب وسلام القلب بدقة أو بحق وصفاً ملائماً؟ هل تتصور أن التحدث في مثل هذه الأمور يعني شيء لشخص لم يختبرها قط؟ إن كنت تظن ذلك, فأنك تكون مثل إنسان يحاول أن ينقل حلاوة العسل لأناس لم يذوقوه قط. فهو سيتكلم بلا فائدة أو ببساطة, سيثرثر"
ليس قبول ذهني بل حقيقة حية

إحدى مشاكلنا هي أننا ممكن أن نعرف عن محبة الله عقلياً، لكن معظمنا يخفق في أختبارها والتعرف عليها في عمق أعماق قلوبنا. عندما نأتي لنعرف محبة الله شخصيا فأن حياتنا كلها تتغير .

قال شخص ما : "اليوم الذي نتحقق فيه من أن الله يحبنا محبة شخصية وفردية، سيكون يوم مفرح كيوم أستقبال رسالة حب، كعيد ميلاد روحي لنا".

شخص آخر قال :"كان أعتقادي أن الله يحب كل البشرية، لكن كنت أجد صعوبة كبيرة في أدراك أنه يحبني أنا شخصياً. أدركت هذه المحبة من خلال أبني، ففي أحد الليالي وأنا واقف متطلعاً إلى أبني الصغير وهو نائم، بدت محبتي له وكأنها تنتشر وتملأ كل الغرفة، وأختبرت أحساس غامر بالفرح، وتلقائياً روحي فاضت بالشكر لله على عطية أبننا وفرحنا به, في هذه اللحظة أشرق في وعيي حقيقة أن الله يحبني هكذا ولكن بمحبة أعظم كثيرا. حقيقة  محبتة  تبدلت من كونها مجرد قبول ذهني وصارت حقيقة حية. من هنا بدأت أفهم شيئاً عن قيمتي في عين الله ومن خلال هذا التقدير وجدت مقدرة للحب جديدة ونامية"

كتب ديادوكوس: "إن كنا لا نتذوق حلاوة الله بشبع كامل، فلن نكون مستعدين للإستخفاف بمسرات هذه الحياة"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*الباب الرابع
أن تَعرف الله شخصياً​
كلمة "تعرف" قد تعني أمور متباينة عند الناس، فمثلا لو سألت رجل الشارع: هل تعرف رئيس الدولة ؟ سيجيبك: نعم. هذا لا يعني طبعاً أنه يعرفه شخصياً، ربما لم يراه قط، لكنه يعني أنه على علم بمن يكون الرئيس. 

أن تكون على علم بمن يكون الله مجرد بداية لا أكثر. أن تعرفه بطريقة شخصية هذا ما تحتاجه. 

في العهد القديم الفعل "عرف " قُصد به هذه الألفة في العلاقة، وهو كثيرا ما أستخدم ليصف العلاقات الزيجية بين زوج وزوجة، كقول الكتاب  "وعرف آدم حواء امرأته .. وولدت قايين" (تك1:4).
إذن معرفة الله لا يعني بها أن تعرف عنه فقط، بل أن تعرفه بطريقة شخصية وحميمية.

كيف يصل الشخص إلى معرفة الله شخصياً؟ ​
الأجابة هي بأختبار الله عن طريق الإيمان، وحياة التسليم، والصلاةو حياة التوبة، والصمت، والأسرار المقدسة وصلاة يسوع وقراءة كلمته.
الله قادر أن يجعل حضوره محسوساً، 
قادر أن يكلمك في سكون نفسك، 
قادر أن يهزّ أعماقك حتى لا تعد ترتاب في حقيقة قربه منك ... 
بل يفعل كل ذلك. أنك لا تستطيع أن تجبر الله على مثل هذه الخبرة. أنه يعطيها مجانا. لقد أعطاها لإبراهيم وموسى والقديسين. ليس هناك شخص واحد مرفوض من قبل الله لأختبار حضوره القريب. لكن يجب عليك أن تسأل ... وتسأل .. وتسأل، تطلب ... وتطلب ... وتطلب، تقرع ... وتقرع ... وتقرع، يجب عليك أن تكون مثابرا وعندك إستعداد أن تَمضي وقتا معه .

القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم يصور المسيح ملتمسا محبتنا فيقول :
من يستطيع أن يكون أكثر كرماً مني؟ 
أننى أب
أننى أخ
أننى عريس
وكطعام ولباس ووطن وأصل وأساس
أنا كل شيء يمكن أن تتمناه
أنك لست بحاجة لشيء آخر
أننى سأصير حتى خادمك لأني جئت لأخدِم لا لأُخدَم
أنني أيضا صديق، عضو، رأس، أخ، أخت، أم 
أنا كل شيء لك 
عليك فقط أن تكون صديقي
لقد صرت فقيرا من أجلك
شحاذا من أجلك
صلبت من أجلك
دفنت من أجلك
وفي السماء أتشفع للآب من أجلك
أنك صرت كل شيء لي، أخ، شريك في الميراث، صديق، عضو.
ما الذي يمكنك أن تبتغيه أكثر من ذلك ؟​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*أربعة كتب للسماء​*​*
قيل أنه عليك بأربعة كتب لتصل للسماء. يمكننا تخمين بسهولة أول أثنين: الكتاب المقدس وكتاب السبع صلوات. 
ثاني أثنين ليس لهم نفس الشهرة لكن لهم نفس الأهمية: دفتر المواعيد ودفتر الشيكات
دفتر المواعيد مهم لأنه يظهر كمية الوقت الذي نقضية مع الله في الصلاة والقداسات وفي الخدمة التبشيرية وخدمة المحتاجين
دفتر الشيكات بالطبع يظهر كم نستثمر من إيرادتنا المالية في عمل الملكوت، فدائما سيكون قلبنا حيث يكون كنزنا بحسب كلمات الرب يسوع.  
إن كان إيماننا الشخصي حقيقي، فسوف يعلن عن نفسه في هذه الكتب الأربعة. فالإيمان ليس شيء يجب أن نفهمه ذهنياً بقدر ما هو شيء يجب أن يختبر ويعاش. 
انه سيجد صياغة في كل جوانب الحياة. 
الإيمان في عمق جوهره هو علاقة محبة حية مع الله في ابنه ومع ابنه ومن خلال ابنه يسوع.
يوضح لنا القديس غريغوري السينائي أن اولئك الذين يشتركون في الحق هم فقط الذين يمكنهم أن يعرفوا الحق قائلاً:
"الشخص الذي يسعى أن يفهم الوصايا بدون تتميم الوصايا، ويريد أن يكتسب هذا الفهم عن طريق الدراسة والقراءة،  يكون مثل إنسان يأخذ خيالاً بدل الحق، لأن فهم الحق يعطى لأولئك الذين أصبحوا مشتركين في الحق, الذين ذاقوه خلال المعايشة, أما غير المشتركين في الحق وغير المدربين داخلياً، عندما يطلبوا هذا الفهم يأخذونه من حكمة مشوشة. لمثل هؤلاء قال القديس بولس الرسول: "الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأن عنده جهالة" (1كو14:2)، حتى وأن كان يفتخر بمعرفته للحق"
قال الأب شميمان مرة:
"لا يمكننا أن نثق في شخص نعرفه معرفة سطحية فقط، فمن أجل أن يكون لنا ثقة فيه ينبغي أن نعرف هذا الشخص ونؤسس علاقة معه، بل من الضروري في النهاية أن نحبه, إن معرفتنا لله لا تأتي من كتب، ولا هي نتيجة لردود أفعال، فمن الضروري لكي تبلغ إلى معرفة الله أن تنمي علاقة معه.  نحن لا نعرف الله كفكرة تكونت نتيجة لأعمال التفكير. إن معرفة الله أمر مختلف كلية. الله يُعرَف من خلال علاقة مباشرة، وهذا هو ما ينبغي أن نسعى إليه"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*كيف يختبر أحد الله ؟​
هذا هو السؤال : كيف ؟ ... كيف يختبر الشخص المسيحي الله في حياته اليومية؟
الإجابة هي عن طريق تعهد وتسليم الحياة ليسوع، والتحدث معه يوميا في الصلاة، والرجوع إليه في أخذ المشورة والقوة، والقراءة اليومية لرسالة حبه الشخصي (الكتاب المقدس)، واللجاجة في طلب عطية الروح القدس، وتقبل هذه العطية، والإتحاد معه في سر الشركة.
في بعض الكنائس الأرثوذكسية في الشرق الأوسط، رأيت بيضة نعام معلقة مباشرة فوق اللهب المشتعل لشمع النذور. الرمزية لبيضة النعام له علاقة بالحرارة المنبعثة من لهب شمع النذور. تماماً كما أن النعامة يجب أن ترقد على البيض لوقت طويل حتى يفقس ببطئ من حرارة جسدها، هكذا المسيحي يجب أن يظل قريبا من لهب المسيح، يجب أن يمكث قريبا من الكنيسة ويجب أن يغزي إيمانه بالصلاة اليومية والمواظبة على الشركة مع المسيح في الأفخارستيا، حينئذ فقط سوف ينمو إيمانه وينضج ويأتي للحياة. بيضة النعام تمثل الإيمان في حالة الجنين الذي يمكنه أن يَبرُز للحياة بالصبر والأمانة في العبادة، فينتج حياة مليئة بثمر الروح، حياة تمجد الثالوث.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربي .. هل أعرفك حقا ؟​
كتب أحد رهبان الكنيسة الشرقية: "الرب يسوع أوصى بطرس الرسول الذي أعطى جوابا حسناً وأعترف انه المسيا أن لا يعلن هذا السر لأحد (مت 16: 13-20) ، فكل شخص ينبغي أن يكتشف لنفسه سر يسوع. حتى إن تعلمنا من هو يسوع من الآخرين, وإن كانوا مكلفين بتعليمنا, إلا أننا لن نعرف من هو إلا بخبرة شخصية قوية.
في الحقيقة قد ننظر إلى كثير من الأشخاص الذين كان لهم معتقد سليم بل وعاشوا حياة تقية ونتسائل بعجب: هل هذا الشخص عرف المخلص؟ هل عرفه معرفة حميمية؟... كمثل معرفة رجل وامرأة متحابين بعضهم لبعض؟  
أن عدد من الأفكار المكتسبة عن المخلص, وربما الصحيحة أيضا, قد تحل محل المعرفة الشخصية القوية بالرب، هذه الأفكار من الممكن أن تكون عائقاً, كحاجز, يفصل بيننا وبين يسوع. 
ربي هل أعرفك حقا، أم أعرف فقط ما قرأته عنك وما سمعته عنك؟"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*العلاقة الشخصية والجماعية​
إيماننا المسيحي يعتمد على علاقة شخصية مع الله. الله ليس مجرد آداة بل شخص نستطيع أن نؤسس معه علاقة شخصية يومية، علاقة ترعى وتتغذى بعضويتنا في جسد المسيح الكنيسة. علاقة ليست منعزلة عن الكنيسة بل علاقة تنمو بكوننا متصلين مع المسيح في جسده الذى هو الكنيسة، ومن خلال النعمة التي نستمدها من الصلاة والأسرار، وبصورة خاصة التناول المقدس.
أن علاقتنا بالله علاقة جماعية وشخصية ، لكن كثيرا ما نفقد الجماعية لأننا نعيش في مجتمع فردي بشكل جذري. نحن نحتاج أن نتذكر أن علاقتنا الشخصية مع المسيح تتأصل وتترسخ في علاقة الشركة التي لنا معه كأعضاء في جسد المسيح الكنيسة.
بالطبع ممكن أيضا أن نفقد الجانب الشخصي في الجماعي, عندما نذهب الكنيسة بين الحين والاخر لكن بدون علاقة شخصية مع يسوع. 
نحن بحاجة للأثنين! نحتاج صلاة خاصة في البيت وصلاة عمومية في الكنيسة، كل جانب يُطعِم الآخر.
عبر الأب جورج فلورفسكي عن هذا جيدا عندما كتب: " لا يخلص الإنسان إلا في الجماعة, الكنسية، وأيضا لا يحقّق خلاصه إلا بواسطة الإيمان الشخصي والطاعة" *


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*الديانة الموروثه​
نفترض إن هناك شخص لوالدته إيمان حي وشخصي, وأنها ذاهبة بالتأكيد إلى السماء, فإن تمسك هذا الشخص بهدب ثوبها أعتقادا منه أنه سيذهب لاحقاً بها أيضا إلى السماء. بالطبع لا يكفي أن يكون لك شخص تقي من بين أسلافك، حتى وإن كان أب الأباء أبراهيم كى تضمن وصولك للسماء. 
قد تنتقل الجينات في العائلة لكن ليس الإيمان. بالطبع أنه لأمتياز رائع أن يكون لك والدين مؤمنين وتقاليد ممتدة لأسلاف أتقياء، لكنك ستفقد هذا الأمتياز إن كنت أنت شخصيا لا تستطيع أن تعترف قائلا: "أنا أؤمن" وإن كنت إتباعا  لمعموديتك لم تصل إلى أعتراف شخصي بالإيمان بيسوع كرب. هذا الأعتراف الذي يُجدد في كل قداس إلهي بأعترافك بقانون الإيمان، ويُجدد عندما تصلي صلاة الإستعداد للتناول قائلا: "أنا أؤمن وأعترف أنك المسيح أبن الله الحي"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*إلهــــــــي​قال أحد الأشخاص: " الدين هو مسألة ضمائر شخصية، أي كوني قادرا أن أخاطب الله: إلهي، وعالما أن الله يخاطبني: أبني"
الرب يسوع كان لقديسي الكنيسة, أمثال القديس بولس وجيروم وسمعان اللاهوتي الجديد وغيرهم, شخص حقيقي، ولذلك كان ممكنا لهم تأسيس علاقة شخصية عميقة معه.  نستطيع أن نلمح هذا في الأمثلة الكثيرة التي أشار فيها قديسو وآباء الكنيسة للرب يسوع ليس بأسمه فقط بل بتعبير "يسوعي". 
أنه تعبير ينم على أحساس رائع من الألفة .
القديس بولس الرسول يتكلم عن يسوع بهذه الألفة هكذا: "الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي"

ولد لكم اليوم​
عندما نقرأ بشارة الملاك للرعاة بميلاد يسوع: "ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو11:2)، ليتنا ننتبه لهذه البشارة الخاصة ولكلمات:"ولد لكم"، فالملاك لا يبشر بميلاد يسوع للبشرية بشكل عام بل لكل واحد منا شخصيا (كما خصَّ الرعاة). أنه يرغب أن يكون مخلصك بطريقة فريدة، شخصية واستثنائية.
الكلمة المتجسد يولد بشكل مستمر في مذود قلوبنا،  كما كتب انجيلوس سيلسيوس: "حتى لو كان على المسيح أن يولد ألف مرة في بيت لحم، فإن لم يولد فيك فأنت مفقود للأبدية".
الحياة الأبدية تبدأ هنا على الأرض عندما نرحب بيسوع في مذود قلوبنا وننمي علاقة شخصية يومية معه كأعضاء أحياء في جسده الكنيسة.
يؤكد الأسقف كاليستوس وير على الجانب الشخصي العميق لإيماننا الأرثوذكسي عندما كتب: "نحن لا نعرف المسيح كتصور منقول غامض من الماضي البعيد، نقتني عنه المعلومات الحقيقية من خلال السجلات المكتوبة، بل نعرفه مباشرة هنا والآن في الحاضر كمخلصنا الشخصي وصديقنا، بسبب حضور المعزي الروح القدس في قلوبنا. نستطيع أن نشهد مع القديس توما : "ربي وإلهي" (يو28:20 ). 
نحن لا نقول "المسيح مات" فحسب بل نقول "المسيح مات لأجلي". نحن لا نقول "المسيح قام" فحسب بل نقول "المسيح قائم". أنه يحيا الآن لأجلي وفي داخلي. هذه العلاقة مع يسوع هي بالتحديد عمل الروح " *


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*مع المسيح ​
ربما لم يعبر أحد عن الجانب الشخصي لإيماننا الأرثوذكسي أفضل من القديس بولس. هو يستعمل أفعال مركبة متعددة تبدأ بحرف الجر اليوناني with=syn)): 
أنا اتألم مع المسيح
أنا صلبت مع المسيح
أنا أموت مع المسيح
أنا دفنت مع المسيح
أنا أقوم وأحيا مع المسيح
أنا صعدت للسماء وأجلس عن يمين الآب مع المسيح.

هذه هي طريقة بولس الرسول في تاكيد أهمية أشتراكنا الشخصي في الفداء بأن نلبس المسيح ونتشبه به. "لأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا في" . 
القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي يعبر عنها هكذا :
"أمس صلبت مع المسيح ... اليوم أتمجد معه.
أمس مت معه ... اليوم أشترك في قيامته.
أمس دفنت معه ... اليوم  أستيقظ معه من رقاد الموت"

إلى أي مدى سيذهب من أجلنا ؟​
يمكننا أن نرى في شخص الرب يسوع إلى أي مدى يرغب الله ويسعى لكي يقودنا بعيدا عن حافة الهلاك. المسيح قطع كل هذه المسافة من السماء لأجلنا. صار عبداً من أجلنا حتى إلى درجة غسل أقدامنا، وأن يموت موت العبد على الصليب عن خطايانا. جاء الرب ساعياً وراء شعبه في هذا العالم الساقط، يدعونا للرجوع لبيت أبيه، حتى نزل إلى الجحيم من أجل أن يرجعنا إلى الآب، كما يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم : "أنه لم يَكُف عن فعل كل شيء حتى قادنا إلى السماء".
أنه ينظر إلينا اليوم وبأذرع مفتوحة يشير علينا أن نأتي إليه قائلاً :" أريد أن أجمعكم كلكم كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها" ولكن كم هو مُحزن أنه كثيرا ما يضطر أن يضيف هذه الكلمات الرهيبة: "ولكنكم لم تريدوا".
كل محبة الله هي لك، محبة شخصية بشكل فريد، تضحيته على الصليب هي من أجلك، موته وقيامته هما لك، لأجل خطيئتك وأثمك وقلقك الداخلي، ولأجل غفرانك وسلامك. هو يسعى وراءك حتى الآن وأنت تقرأ هذه الرسالة، يفتح ذراعيه مع قلبه لك. يريد الرب أن يكون جزءا من حياتك ليساعدك في حمل أحمالك وليقودك في الطريق إلى السماء.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*متى تبدأ الحياة الحقيقية؟​
أبحث في التاريخ وأختار بعضا من الجبابرة العظماء الروحيين واسألهم: "متى حقا بدأت أن تحيا؟". واحد فواحدا سيعطيك نفس الأجابة:"عندما تقابلت مع الرب يسوع المسيح". 
إن كان زكا أو بولس أو أغسطينوس أو أي أحد من القديسين الأجابة واحدة : "أنا بدأت الحياة .. الحياة الحقيقية .. عندما قابلت المسيح شخصيا، عندما أيقنت من محبته لي وسلمت له حياتي".

ثلاث مرات يسأل بطرس: هل تحبني؟ فهو يريد أن يُحَب تماماً كما هو يحبك. جاء للأرض في عيد الميلاد لكي يقول لك "أنت أبني الحبيب أو أبنتي الحبيبة ... أنى أحبك" ، لا توجد رسالة أعظم من هذه التي تحمل محبة الله غير المشروطة. هذه هي رسالة الإنجيل. آمن بها وبالتأكيد ستتغير حياتك.
الأسم المعطى ليسوع هو "عمانوئيل" الذي يعني "الله معنا"، الله معي ... الله معك ... ما يعنيه هذا في الحقيقة أن الله لديه وقت لي. الله لديه وقت لك. هو لديه وقت لنا لأنه يحبنا، والسؤال هو: هل نحن لدينا وقت له ؟
علاقة الحب مع الله هي جوهر المسيحية.  فبقدر ما نزداد في محبة الله بقدر ما نحب أن نصلي ونحب أن نخدمه وأن نطيعه وأن نتبعه وأن نفعل مشيئته.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*أطرد القردة من فوق ظهرك​
المشكلة مع كثير منا أننا فارغين من الداخل ونحاول أن نملئ فراغنا الداخلي بأشياء خارجية. 
قال هنري نوون: أننا نشبه شجرة موز مملوءة بالقردة، ومشكلتنا تتلخص في محاولة طرد القردة من فوق ظهورنا، لكي ما نخلي مساحة صغيرة بالداخل حتى نُمَكّن الله أن يأتي ويقول لنا :"أنى أحبك. أنك تنتمي إلي. أنت أبني (أو أبنتي) الحبيب"، فنحاول بأستمرار أن  نطرد القردة ونترك مساحة مفتوحة لله، بعض الوقت الهادئ للصلاة والتأمل كل يوم، ووقت للقداس الإلهي كل أحد، حتى ما نستطيع أن نسمع صوت الله في محاولته أن يصل الينا معلنا محبته الشخصية قائلاً: "أنت أبني (أو أبنتي) الحببب، لقد خلقتك من عدم. فديتك بدم أبني الوحيد يسوع. لقد ختمتك بعطية الروح القدس. أننى أريدك أن تكون معي في السماء لكي تنظر مجدي. أنك تخصني".
عمق محبة الله الشخصية لنا تظهر في هذه الصلاة لتوماس كمبيس: 
"آه أيها الحب
ما أعمقك
ما أوسعك
 ما أسماك
يا لعظمتك  أيها السر العجيب الذي جعل إبن الله يتخذ من أجلنا شكلنا الفاني.
لم يرسل ملاكاً لجنسنا من مكان عال أو سفلي،
بل جاء بنفسه للعالم ولبس رداء الهيكل الإنساني.
من أجلنا أعتمد ثم أنقاد بالروح، وصام ذاك الذي أطعم الألوف.
من أجلنا عرف التجارب القاسية
ومن أجلنا هزم المجرب.
من أجلنا صلى
من أجلنا علم
وكل عمل عمله كان من أجلنا.
بالكلمات والآيات والأفعال
كان لا يطلب ما لنفسه بل ما لنا.
من أجلنا رجال أشرار خانوه وجلدوه وهزءوا به
وبتاج من الشوك كللوه 
وأخيرا أسلم روحه من أجلنا.
من أجلنا قام من الموت
من أجلنا صعد إلى العلا ليملك،
ومن أجلنا ارسل روحه ليقودنا ويقوينا ويفرحنا.
كل المجد لربنا وإلهنا 
لأن المحبة عميقة جدا، وسامية جدا، وواسعة جدا
كل المجد للثالوث إلى أبد الآبدين ."​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*الباب الخامس
ماهي العضوية الكنسية؟​"المسيحية هي كنيسة المسيح على الأرض, لكن كنيسة المسيح ليست مؤسسة, بل هي حياة جديدة مع المسيح ... 
وفي المسيح تحت قيادة الروح القدس"
سرجيوس بلجاكوف

ما هي العضوية الكنسية؟ ​ما هي العضوية الكنسية؟ هل هي كونك مُعمَّداً؟ هل هي بدفع حصتك المقررة؟ هل بالتواجد في الكنيسة منذ الصغر؟ هل هي مبنى أذهب اليه أحيانا؟ 
بالتأكيد لا، أنها علاقة شخصية مع يسوع الذي هو "ربي وإلهي" .
عندما أعتمدنا طُلب منا أن نجحد الشيطان وأن نَقبل المسيح. سؤلنا "هل تقبل يسوع؟ هل تؤمن بيسوع كملك وإله؟" ففي المعمودية أسسنا علاقة شخصية مع يسوع. العضوية الكنسية إذن هي علاقة شخصية مع يسوع تأخذ مكاناً وتتغذى في نطاق الكنيسة, جسد المسيح, من خلال الإيمان والصلاة والتعهد الشخصي والعبادة والأسرار.
نحن لا نخلص بكوننا أعضاء في مبنى نسميه كنيسة، ونحن لا ندفع رسوماً للكنيسة، لأنها ليست نادياً, بل هي جسد المسيح, نحن لا نستمد الحياة من كوننا متصلين بمبنى, بل بشخص، وبكوننا في علاقة محبة حية مع هذا الشخص, الرب يسوع لم يأت ليؤسس مؤسسة نظرية أو ديانة، بل أتى ليقدم ذاته شخصياً ليحيا ويسكن في قلوبنا بالإيمان.

العضوية الكنسية ليست بالوراثة ​إنَّ الدين جاء بالوراثة للكثير منا. لم نقل لله أبداً كما قال له أيوب:  "بسمع الأذن قد سمعت عنك والآن رأتك عيني " (أي 5:42 )، أو بكلمات أخرى: "الآن رأيتك بعيني ، الآن أنا أعرفك شخصياً".
صار أغلبنا تلاميذاً لتلاميذ .. كانوا بدورهم تلاميذاً لشخص في الماضي كانت له خبرة شخصية مع الله، لكن من المستحيل أن الحب الحقيقي والتعهد الشخصي ينتقل هكذا.
لكثير من الناس الإيمان المسيحي إيمان موَّرَث من الوالدين، لكن بعض الأشياء لا يمكن توريثها. العقارات أو الأموال تورَّث, لكن الصلاة أو الإيمان أو التعهد الشخصي أو ملكوت الله لا يمكن توريثهم, كل صلوات الآخرين في الماضي لا تقدر أن تفدي أي شخص, لا يستطيع أحد أن يقول كما قال الرجل الأعمى الذي شُفِيَ: إنما أعلم شيئاً واحداً. أنَّي كنت أعمى والآن أُبصر" ( يو25:9).


قال جوثي: "الأملاك التي ورثتها عن الأجداد، يجب أن تكسبها حتى تستطيع حقاً أن تمتلكها"، فالإيمان إن لم يكن شخصياً فلن يكون حقيقياً.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*مجاراة القديسين ​
كثيرا ما نُغمَر بسير قديسي الكنيسة العظام ونتساءل كيف نضاهي ما فعلوه؟ لكن نحن لم نُدعىَ لكي نماثل ما فعلوه، لأن كل واحد منا مختلف ومميز  بطريقة فريدة. نحن مدعوّون أن نحيا بحسب موقعنا الفريد بالمواهب الخاصة التي أعطاها الله لنا. 
لم يعبر أحد عن هذا أفضل من القديس إفاغريوس حين قال: "أي شخص يرغب أن يخطو في أعمال الحياة الفاضلة ينبغي عليه أن يدرب نفسه بلطف إلى أن يصل في النهاية إلى حالة الكمال. لا ترتبك بالطرق الكثيرة التي سلك فيها أباؤنا القدماء, كل مختلف عن الآخر. لا تحاول بحماس أن تقلدهم كلهم، فهذا سوف يفسد طريقة حياتك. لكن بالأحرى أختر طريقة حياة توافق حالتك الضعيفة، وأسلك فيها وأنت تحيا، لأن ربك رحوم وسوف يقبلك لا بسبب إنجازاتك بل بسبب نيَّاتك، تماماً كما قبل عطية المرأة المعدمة التي أعطت من أعوازها".

يتم تنبيهنا قبل إقلاع الطائرة بأن علينا عند حدوث أي طارئ أن نلبس قناع الأكسوجين الخاص بنا أولا ثم نلبسه لأطفالنا. إن كنا نحن كوالدين أو كهنة أو معلمين لم نلبس المسيح أولاً فلن نستطيع أن نسلمه لآخرين. لا نستطيع أن نساعد في خلاص الآخرين إن كنا نحن أنفسنا لم نسر في طريق الخلاص. فيجب علينا أن نلبس المسيح أولاً قبل أن نستطيع أن نشاركه مع الآخرين.

النعمة والتلمذة​كتب أحد اللاهوتيين المشهورين الأب جورج دراجاس: "بالنظر إلى علم اللاهوت من جهة الله هو نعمة, نعمة الثالوث، أما بالنظر إليه من جانب الإنسان فهو تلمذة غالية". 
إستجابتنا لنعمة الله هي تلمذة، تلمذة تقوم على تغذية وتنمية علاقة شخصية يومية مع الله, الحياة الأبدية تبدأ الآن بعلاقة شخصية يومية مع يسوع نحياها في جسده, وهو الكنيسة.

ميلادان للسيد المسيح​لكي ما نفهم ماذا تعني العضوية الكنسية نحتاج أن نتذكر أنه ليس هناك ميلاداً واحداً للمسيح بل إثنين، الأول هو ميلاده للعالم عندما وُلد في بيت لحم، والثاني هو ميلاده في النفس البشرية عندما يتجدد الشخص روحياً بعد المعمودية، ويحيا حياة التوبة، ويستقبله بانتظام في الأسرار وبصورة خاصة في سر الإفخارستيا.
أكد القديس بولس على هذا الميلاد الثاني عندما كتب لأهل أفسس مصلياً ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبهم، وأن يتأصلوا ويتأسسوا في المحبة. هذا هو بيت لحم الثاني. العلاقة الشخصية اليومية للفرد مع الرب يسوع حبيبنا العظيم.
معنى العضوية الكنسية هو: السكنى الشخصية للمسيح في المؤمن عن طريق التناول والممارسة اليومية لحضوره الإلهي, إن أحدى الدرجات الرئيسية في مسيرتنا الروحية بحسب أقوال الآباء هي الإتحاد المباشر الشخصي مع الله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*أنا أعرفــــه​
أن تكون مسيحياً بعيداً كل البعد عن كونك قادراً على تقديم شهادة معمودية، لكن المسيحية هي حياة إختبارية شخصية للمسيح القائم, الذي يحيا ويملك في حياتنا, هي حياة في سلام داخلي وحرية وادراك جديد للإتجاه والغرض من حياتنا.
قال شخص ما: "أنا لا أعتقد في الله فقط بل أنا أعرفه" 
وقال القديس بولس: "لأنني عالم بمن آمنت" . 
وفي إحدى الصلوات الكنسية نقول: " بأختبارنا لقيامة المسيح نحن نعبد الرب يسوع".
ويقول الأب سلوان: "أن تؤمن بالله فهذا شيء، لكن أن تعرفه فهذا شيء آخر"
الفقرة التالية من التقرير المذكور سابقاً المقدم لرئيس الأساقفة ياكوفوس عن مستقبل الأرثوذكسية. مرة أخرى أحصي كم مرة تكررت كلمة شخصي:
"الإجابة بشكل عام لأزمة الإيمان الحالية هي في الإقتراب الشخصي لحقائق وقيم الإيمان الأرثوذكسي. وكلمة شخصي هنا تعني احتواء هذه الحقائق والقيم باطنياً والتمسك بها باقتناع شخصي واعٍ. نحن لا نستطيع لكي ما نثبت الهوية الأرثوذكسية أن نستمر في الاعتماد فقط على المكاسب الروحية الماضية أو ببساطة على قوة التقليد والعادات الشكلية، بل ينبغي علينا أيضا أن نوَّلد نحن أنفسنا مكاسب روحية جديدة في هذا المجتمع العلماني المتعطش بواسطة الإضرام الروحي للنفوس الأرثوذكسية بنعمة محبة المسيح

نصير صــــلاة ​الهدف والقصد من تنمية علاقة شخصية ويومية مع الرب يسوع ، يعبر عنه جيداً الأب جويتمان وهو كاهن فرنسي أرثوذكسي قائلاً: "نحن أولاً نقوم ببعض التداريب ثم نصير تدريباً، نردد الصلوات ولابد أن نصير أخيراً صلاة، نذهب لحضور القداس لكن كياننا مدعو أن يصير بكليته ذبيحة ليتورجية وحياتنا اليومية تصير احتفالاً، نسعى لنختبر الله غير أنه بفعلنا ذلك نحن أنفسنا نصير آلهة"

اكتشاف الله في اللحظة الحاضرة ​
علم الآباء أن حالة نقاوة القلب هي حالة فيها يكون الإنسان "أحادي الهدف" لذلك يجب التأكيد على أهمية جعل الله في مركز حياتنا اليومية، فنحن نستطيع أن نبعد عنا كل هم وكل قلق من جهة المستقبل بإيماننا أن الله طرف فعال في حياتنا اليومية، ونحيا لله في اللحظة الحاضرة، لحظة ممتلئة بحضوره الإلهي وبإمكانية النمو لشبهه. وبالتالي، لا نهتم للغد (مت24:6) عالمين أن كل شخص نتقابل معه، وكل موقف ندخل فيه ممكن أن يكون لقاء مع الله. نحن نحتاج أن نكتشف الله في الحاضر. كثيراً ما نهتم بالمستقبل أو نُستغرق في ذكريات الماضي وبعملنا هذا نفقد الله في الحاضر، ولهذا السبب علاقتنا الشخصية اليومية مع المسيح مهمة فهي تساعدنا أن نجد الله ونختبر قوته في اللحظة الحاضرة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرب يسوع يدعوك بأسمك كما دعا مريم باسمها​
في نهاية بشارة يوحنا نجد مريم المجدلية خارج القبر قريبة جداً من المسيح القائم لدرجة أنها كانت تستطيع أن تلمسه ولكنها لم تتعرف عليه بل لم تفهم أيضاً معنى ما قد حدث. كانت متحيَّرة ومكتئبة لأنها كانت تعتقد في هذه اللحظة أن سيدها ميت وان أساس عالمها إنهار، لكن بعد ذلك نجد الرب يسوع القائم يبلغ إليها بكلمة واحدة مخاطباً إياها باسمها "مريم". عندما سمعت اسمها تعرفت عليه في الحال وأجابته بكل إعزازها الشخصي "ربوني" التي تعني "ربي".
يسوع يحبنا محبة شخصية ويدعونا بالاسم، فنجده يقول لبطرس: بطرس أنا صليت من أجلك. إن كان قد صلى خصيصاً وبالإسم لبطرس، فهل لا يُخصك أنت أيضا بمحبته؟ الصلاة من أحد الجوانب هي الإستماع ليسوع وهو يدعونا بالاسم، فمحبة الله هي محبة شخصية.
زار أحد الطلاب الأجانب من ألمانيا الغربية اجتماع شباب في كنيسة في الولايات المتحدة، وعندما رجع إلى بيته في ذلك المساء قال لأصدقائه "لقد صلوا من أجلي بالاسم، أنا لم أسمع من قبل اسمي يقال في صلاة", تأثر هذا الشاب جداً لأنه ذاق محبة الله الشخصية له, ألا ينبغي أن نتذوق نحن أيضاً هذه المحبة الشخصية؟ أليس الله يقول لكل واحد منا : "دعوتك باسمك, أنت لي" (أش1:43)
صورة نافذة لقلب الله ​ما هي محبتنا الشخصية للآخرين إلا إنعكاس لمحبة الله لنا. 
الأصحاح السابع عشر من إنجيل يوحنا, الذي يعد من أهم وأروع أصحاحات الكتاب المقدس, يحتوي على ما يُعرف بالصلاة الكهنوتية التي قدمها الرب يسوع لأبيه في حضور تلاميذه وهو في العلية يوم العشاء الأخير. 
يظهر لنا يسوع منهمكاً في نوع رائع من الصلاة الشخصية جداً، صلاة حميمة ودافئة، في حديث شخصي لطيف غير متعجل، ينعم بحضور الآب. يتكلم مع الله قلباً لقلب, مصلياً من أجل تلاميذه ومن أجل كل الذين سيؤمنون به على مدى القرون عن طريق بشارتهم. هذه الصلاة الكهنوتية الجميلة التي بدأها يسوع على الأرض لا تنتهي هنا، بل تستمر في السماء حيث يشفع يسوع عنا على الدوام كشفيع ووسيط أمام عرش الله الآب. إن كنا نؤمن حقاً أن الرب القائم يشفع فينا فكيف يمكن أن يستمر أحد منا في حياة يائسة؟
الرب يسوع صلي بحرارة صلاة خاصة من أجل تلاميذه الذين سيتركهم ليكملوا خدمته، ونجده يضُُمنا نحن أيضاً إلى تلاميذه عندما يصلي في الآية 20 قائلاً :" لست أسأل من أجل هؤلاء فقط بل أيضا من أجل الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم"، فنحن الأشخاص الذين يؤمنون به اليوم عن طريق كلام التلاميذ وبالتالي فصلاته هي من أجلنا ... من أجلك ومن أجلي.
شفاعة المسيح من أجلك 
تستطيع أن نقرأ يو 17 بطريقة شخصية جداً بدءاً من آية 6، فيمكنك أن تضع اسمك مكان الضمائر المختلفة: "أنا أظهرت اسمك ل ...... الذي أعطيتني من العالم، ...... كان لك وأعطيت ...... لي، و ...... قد حفظ كلامك، من أجل ...... أنا أسأل، لست أسأل من أجل العالم بل من أجل ...... الذي أعطيتني لأن ...... لك، ولست أنا بعد في العالم وأما ...... فهو في العالم، لست أسأل أن تأخذ ...... من العالم بل أن تحفظ ...... من الشرير"
المسيح يحبنا محبة شخصية وهو يشفع فينا. تذكر صلاة يسوع الخاصة من أجل سمعان بطرس كما ذكرها القديس لوقا: "وقال الرب سمعان سمعان هوذا الشيطان طلبكم لكي يغربلكم كالحنطة ولكني طلبت من أجلك لكي لا يفنى إيمانك. وأنت متى رجعت ثبَّت إخوتك" (لو 22: 31،32)

سلموا على بريسكلا وأكيلا​دفء العلاقة الشخصية التي توجد بيننا وبين الله تشكل علاقتنا بعضنا ببعض، وتجعلها أكثر شخصية. القديس بولس يعبر في آخر رسالته لرومية عن هذه المحبة الشخصية حينما يذكر ويرسل تحياته الدافئة لجمهور من الأشخاص بالاسم وأخذ 16 آية ليفعل ذلك. كنت أعتبر قبلاً أن هذه التحيات الشخصية غير ضرورية، ولكنني أكتشفت بعد ذلك أنها تعكس محبة الله الشخصية لكل واحد منا بالاسم :
•	أوصي إليكم بأختنا فيبي التي هي خادمة الكنيسة التي في كنخريا، كي تَقبلوها في الرب كما يحق للقديسين، وتَقُومُوا لها في أيَّ شيء احتاجته منكم، لأنها صارت مساعدة لكثيرين ولي أنا أيضا.
•	سَلمُوا على بريسكلا وأكيلا العاملين معي في المسيح يسوع، اللذين وَضَعَا عُنُقيهما من أجل حياتي، اللذين لست أنا وحدي أشكرهما بل أيضاً جميع كنائس الأمم، وعلى الكنيسة التي في بيتهما.
•	 سلموا على أبينتوس حَبيبي الذي هو باكورة أخَائية للمسيح.
•	سلموا على مريم التي تعبت لأجلنا كثيراً.
•	سلموا على أندرُونِكوس ويُونياس نسيبيَّ المأسورين معي، اللذين هما مشهوران بين الرسل، وقد كانا في المسيح قبلي.
•	سَلمُوا على أمبلياس حَبيبي في الرب.
•	سَلمُوا على أوربانوس العامل معنا في المسيح، وعلى إستاخيس حَبيبي.
•	سَلمُوا على أَبُلس المُزكى في المسيح.
•	سَلمُوا على الذين هم من أهل أرِستوبولوسَ.
•	سَلمُوا على هيروديون نسيبي. سلموا على الذين هم من أهل نركيسوس الكائنين في الرب.
•	سَلمُوا على تريفينا وتريفُوسا التاعبتين في الرب. سلموا على بَرسيس المَحبوبة التي تعبت كثيراً في الرب. 
•	سَلمُوا على رُوفُس المختار في الرب، وعلى أُمه أُمي.
•	سَلمُوا على أسينكريتُس، وفليغُون، وهرْمسَ، وبتروباس، وهرْماس، وعلى الإخوة الذين معهم.
•	سَلمُوا على فيلوُغوسَ، وجُوليا، ونيريوس، وأُخته، وأولمبَاس، وعلى جميع القديسين الذين معهم.
•	سَلمُوا بعضكم على بعض بقبلة مقدسةٍ . كنائس المسيح تُسَلم عليكم (رومية 16 : 1-16).
قال الرب  : "دعوتك باسمك . أنت لي" ، فمحبة الله هي محبة شخصية. عندما نظهر أمام الله في اليوم الأخير، سيكلمك الله بطريقة شخصية جداً بالاسم قائلاً : "نعماً يا مرقس ...  يا مريم ... يا حنا ... كنت أميناً في القليل سأقيمك على الكثير. تعال رث الملكوت المعد لك منذ تأسيس العالم".
ستبدأ الحياة في السماء عندما تسمع صوت يسوع يدعوك باسمك في مجيئه الثاني.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*الباب السادس
الرب يسوع: مخلص كوني أم شخصي​
الرب يسوع, مخلص كوني أم مخلص شخصي, كتب الأب أنتوني أوجولنيك في كتابه الرائع "الأيقونة المضيئة" يقول: "أنظر إلى سقف كنائس العبادة في روسيا ستجد أيقونة ملوكية للرب يسوع ممتدة عبر القبة، والرب ناظراً إلى أسفل على المحتشدين في مملكته، فالحياة المقدسة تأتي إلينا في الجماعة. لا يوجد مؤمن روسي أرثوذكسي يمكنه أن يفكر أن يدعو يسوع "مخلص شخصي" فهو مخلص كوني، لا يخصني أنا وحدي. على سبيل المثال، المسيحيون الروس يتحيرون من المصطلح الذي يُعَرِّف المسيح كمخلص شخصي، حاولت أن أشرح لهم هذه العبارة ولكنهم يرتبكون بعض الشيء بكلمة "شخصي". 
سأل أحدهم بإبتسامة: "مثل محفظة  .. أو  فرشاة أسنان"، ففي تفكيرهم الكوني يسوع هو هذا الفاعل الإلهي الذي به كل الخليقة ترتبط باللاهوت، يسوع هو مخلص عظيم جداً حتى أنه يعلو على التصنيف الشخصي"
أن الكنيسة تقول لهذا الشخص الذي يظن أن يسوع ليس مخلص شخصي بل مخلص الكوني: أن الرب هو كلا الاثنين معاً, كوني وشخصي, إن كان يجب أن يصير الخلاص حقيقي فالمخلص الكوني يجب أن يصير مخلصنا الشخصي، فالخلاص شخصي ولكنه ليس خاص، فمن الممكن أن نهلك بمفردنا لكن لا نستطيع أن نخلص بمفردنا, نحن نخلص في جسد المسيح الكنيسة من خلال مشاركة وقبول شخصي لصلب الرب وقيامته، هذا الذي يبدأ في المعمودية ويستمر خلال الحياة بأكملها.

باندوكراتور وأعز صديق​الرب يسوع هو فعلاً الضابط الكل (باندوكراتور) ... كلي القدرة ... كلي السلطان ... إله كوني ... رب الأرباب وملك الملوك، ولكنه في نفس الوقت شخص ... صديقنا الأفضل. يجب علينا أن نتركه ينزل من هذه القبة العالية ليجعل بيته في قلوبنا كمخلص شخصي وصديق، فهو كلا الاثنين متعال وملازم (للبشر)، فهو لا يمكن امتلاكه مثل فرشاة أسنان إلا أنه يرغب بشدة أن يسكن فينا بالنعمة. 
لقد عرفت لاهوتيين عظماء وعلماء يجِّلون الله بكل خشية ورهبة وفي نفس الوقت يعرفونه من خلال المسيح كصديق شخصي ومخلص. الرب يسوع هو الذي أخذ المبادرة ودعانا أحباء أولاً، فهو الذي بادر بهذه العلاقة الشخصية التي يرغب أن يُنشئها معنا.
يوضح دانيال كلندينن الأمر الذي غالباً ما يربك البعض في تفهم الاختلاف بين تعالِي الله القدوس, الغير مدرك, وبين حلول الله وقربه منا فكتب يقول: "هل اللاهوتيون الشرقيون شددوا على تعالِي الله القدوس للدرجة التي بها يجب أن ينكروا حلوله وقربه وتفاعله الشخصي معنا؟  ... في الحقيقة يبدو أنه علينا أن نرد بالإيجاب، لكن إن توقفنا عند هذه النقطة نسئ لآبائنا الشرقيين إساءة بالغة، لأنهم بالإضافة إلى تأكيدهم على تعالِي الله غير المدرك، نجدهم على حد سواء  يصرون على ضرورة الاتحاد الباطني معه، ويجذبون انتباهنا للعديد من التصاريح الإنجيلية عن معرفتنا الله بطريقة شخصية"

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*إرتباط التعليم اللاهوتي بالعلاقة الشخصية​
نحن لا نتعلم عن يسوع فقط بل نتقدم لمعرفته بطريقة شخصية، وهكذا نأتي لإختبار القوة الحية لحضوره في حياتنا. أحياناً ينشغل بعض اللاهوتيين للغاية بالكلام في علم اللاهوت حتى أنهم لا يختبروا أبداً موضوع تعليمهم اللاهوتي. نحن بحاجة لأن ندمج تعليمنا اللاهوتي بروحانية يومية من خلال علاقة يومية شخصية مع يسوع. نحتاج أن نتقدم من دراسة علم اللاهوت إلى حياة التمجيد, آباء الكنيسة يقولون: " اللاهوتي هو الشخص الذي يصلي بحق، والشخص الذي يصلي بحق هو لاهوتي" ، فاللاهوتي هو شخص له علاقة صلاة شخصية مع الله تحيا في شركة شعب الله أي الكنيسة.
علاقة تولد في الكنيسة
العلاقة الشخصية مع المسيح أساسية لكنها لا تنمو على الأشجار، فهي لا تحدث هكذا بطريقة ما بينكم وبين الرب يسوع بل هي تولد وتتغذى وتنمو في الكنيسة, إن لم تثبت هذه العلاقة الشخصية مع الرب يسوع في الكنيسة, جسد المسيح الحي, وإن لم تتغذّىَ على الأسرار والتعاليم الصحيحة للرب يسوع سوف تتدهور إلى غرور متكبر، إلى عقدة المٌخَلَّص التي فيها ينظر الشخص نظرة سُفلية للآخرين على أنهم غير مٌخَلَّصين, فالكنيسة تحاول دائما أن تحافظ على التوازن بين إيمان الفرد وإيمان الكنيسة, جماعة شعب الله, على مدى الزمن, فالاثنان لا يجب أن ينفصلا أبداً.
قال الرب يسوع: "ان احبني احد يحفظ كلامي ويحبه أبي وإليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلا "( يو23:14)، فالرب يصرح بكل وضوح بأنه إن أحببنا الله وحفظنا كلمته سيجعل بيته فينا, إذا كان الله قَد جَعل بيته حقاً فينا فكيف لا نحوز على علاقة يومية شخصية معه من خلال الصلاة والتأمل والصمت والأسرار وقراءة كلمته؟ كيف يمكنننا أن لا نتمتع ونتذوق حضوره كل يوم؟
نحن باجة لأن نسجد بشكل نادم كل يوم بين يدي الآب لنجعله يعانقنا, مثلما عانق الأب ابنه الضال, ولنضع أذاننا ونحن ساجدون على صدره ولنستمع بلا توقف لنبض حبه، فالحياة الأبدية تبدأ الآن بعلاقة شخصية مع الرب يسوع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*ديانة الخزين البارد​أحد الاشخاص جاء بما دعاه "ديانة الخزين البارد"  	
في ديانة الخزين البارد :
•أنت تعتقد بأن الله موجود، ولكنك لا تعبده.
•أنت توافق بأن يسوع مات وقام من الأموات، ولكنك لا تتبعه.
•أنت لا تتعارض بالضرورة مع تعاليم الإنجيل، ولكنك تتجاهلها.
•أنت لا تنكر بأن كل الخيرات عطية من الله لكنك تصرف مالك كما تريد وتعطي القليل أو لا شيئاً للصدقة وعمل الرب.
بكلمات أخرى، علاقتك بالسيد المسيح في ثلاجة، مثل جثة في مستودع الجثث.

القديس مار يوحنا سابا 
(الشيخ الروحاني)​
قابل القديس ما يوحنا سابا ديانة الخزين البارد هذه بهذا التأمل الشخصي جداً ( وهو من الآباء السريان من القرن السادس) عن حياة السيد المسيح :
"اِحمله في حضنك مثل مريم أمه
أُدخل مع المجوس لتقدم له هداياك
خذه من سمعان الشيخ واحمله أنت أيضا على ذراعيك
كن هناك عندما يحول الماء لخمر لتملأ الأجران
اِرفع الحجر من قبر لعازر حتى تتعلم ما هي القيامة من الأموات
ضع رأسك مع يوحنا الحبيب على صدره حتى تسمع دقات قلبه التي تنبض بالحب للعالم كله
خذ لنفسك لقمة من الخبز الذي كسر خلال العشاء الأخير حتى تتحد بجسده وتثبت فيه إلى الأبد
أُخرج معه إلى جبل الزيتون حتى تتعلم منه العبادة وانحناء الركب إلى أن يتساقط عرقك مثل عرقه
إنهض يا أخي، لا تتضجر بل اِحمل الصليب كوقت الرحيل، أبسط يديك معه لتدق فيها المسامير ...
إنهض باكراً والظلام باق. اِذهب إلى القبر لتشاهد القيامة العجيبة
اِذهب مع الآخرين إلى مكان معتزل، وانحني لتتقبل البركة الأخيرة قبل صعوده 
أجلس في العلية لكي ما تلبس قوة من الأعالي من خلال الألسنة المنقسمة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*الذي كان يسوع يحبه ​
بدت لي وكأنها إهانة مضاعفة قبل أيام، عندما أستلمت رسالة عليها علامة "سري وخاص" ومعنونة هكذا: إلى الساكن! ... أليس هذا بالضبط طابع هذا العصر الآلي اللاشخصي، الذي نُخاطب فيه بشكل مجهول بالحاسب الآلي ونُعرَّف برقم. محبة الله ليست هكذا بل هي شخصية بشكل فريد.
على سبيل المثال، يكتب يوحنا الرسول عن الرب يسوع: "الله لم يره أحد قَطُّ, الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبَّر" يو18:1 ... فالعلاقة الشخصية والحميمة جداً, علاقة الحب بين الله الآب والله الابن, عبر عنها بهذا التعبير الجميل: أن يسوع موقعه في حضن الآب.
في العشاء الأخير عندما كان الرسل مجتمعين حول المائدة مع يسوع "كان متكئاً في حضن يسوع واحد من تلاميذه كان يسوع يحبه" يو23:13 . 
هذا التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه هو يوحنا. العلاقة الحميمة للحب الذي يوجد بين الآب والابن في الثالوث الأقدس، هي الآن مكررة بين الله في شخص يسوع وواحد منا ممثلاً في شخص يوحنا الرسول الذي في حضن يسوع .
يسوع يريد أن تكون لكل منا علاقة وثيقة معه كعلاقته بأبيه، كما أن يسوع في حضن الآب, هكذا أيضا الله الآب يريد أن نكون أنا وأنت في حضن يسوع، إلى هذا النوع من العلاقة الشخصية الحميمة مع الله, علاقة المحبة والمودة, يدعونا الله من خلال الصلاة والإفخارستيا ودراسة الكلمة.
التلميذ الذي "كان يسوع يحبه" ليس فقط هو يوحنا أو لعازر, بل هو كل واحد منا, هذا الموقع, حضن يسوع, محفوظ ليس فقط ليوحنا بل لى ولك أيضاً عندما ننمو في إيماننا ومحبتنا ليسوع. لا يستطيع شخص أن ينال مكانة أكثر شخصية من أن يكون في حضن يسوع. كيف يصل الشخص إلى هناك؟ من خلال الصلاة والإفخارستيا وحياة التوبة ومن خلال علاقة شخصية مع الرب يسوع.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*يسوعي  ​
يصف الأب جون  باول علاقته العميقة الشخصية مع يسوع فيقول :
"أريدك أن تعرف وتحب يسوعي، أقول يسوعي مع أنه في الواقع ليس ملكي الخاص. أقول يسوعي لأنه هو يسوع الذي أعرفه، يسوع الذي هو صديقي الأفضل ورفيقي الدائم. كل يومي وحياتي محادثة جارية مع يسوع، إن أمكن للآخرين أن يفحصوا عقلي سيندهشون قائلين: "أنه يتكلم طوال اليوم مع أحد غير موجود في الواقع" ولهم سوف أجيب: "أنه موجود وظاهر فقط لأعين وآذان وعقل وقلب الإيمان" فهو قال أنه سيتخذ له مقراً أقامه في أولئك الذين يثقون به ويحبونه، وأنا أثق به وأحبه . 
هل تصدق أن لي وليسوع في الواقع ألقاب كل منا للآخر؟ أسماء خاصة لصداقة خاصة. هذا هو يسوع الذي أريد أن أشاركه معك. هذا هو ما شعر به المسيحيون الأوائل: "نريدكم أن تعرفوا يسوعنا" فلذلك كتبوا قصة حياته, الأنجيل, لأنهم أرادوا أن نعرف يسوعهم.
القديس يوحنا الرسول يبدأ أول رسائله هكذا: "أريد أن أخبركم عن ما رآته عَينيَّ وما سمعته أُذنيَّ وما لمسته يَديَّ. أريدكم أن تعرفوا يسوعي"، الأناجيل نفسها قُصِد بها رسم صورة إيمانية ليسوع، كانت فعلاً صورةً تولدت من الإيمان. الطريق الوحيد لمعرفة يسوع هو أن تؤمن به، فنحن نستطيع أن نعرفه فقط بحسب قدر إيماننا به. طبعاً الأناجيل ليست تاريخ موضوعي، فالبشيرون لم يكن ممكناً لهم أن يكتبوا تاريخاً موضوعياً عن شخص أحبوه جداً, فلا أحد يقدر أن يكتب تاريخ موضوعي عن والدته مثلاً, فيسوع كان حياتهم ورجاءهم ولقد أرادوا أن يشاركوه هو وليس أنفسهم مع العالم كله"
مهما كانت التضحية التي نقدمها ليسوع ضخمة، نحن لا نقدمها, لأي شيء بارد, كواجب أو فرض أو اتباع قانون، بل نقدمها لأعز صديق لنا. نقدمها لربنا ومخلصنا يسوع الغالي. أي شيء نعمله له، أي تضحية، أي حِمل نحمله، أي ثمن علينا أن ندفعه، ليس هو في الحقيقة تضحية بالمرة  بل هو امتياز الحياة الأعظم.

العقائد مُغلَّفة في شخص​عند موت لعازر، قالت مريم للرب يسوع  "يا سيد لو كنت ههنا لم يمت أخي" قال لها يسوع سيقوم أخوك، أجابت عندئذ مرثا: "أنا أعلم أنه سيقوم في القيامة في اليوم الأخير". مرثا آمنت بعقيدة القيامة لكن يسوع في الحال جعل العقيدة شيئاً شخصياً قائلا: "أنا هو القيامة والحياة" (يو11). 
عندما نأتي لنرى أن كل ما نسميه عقائد مغلفة في شخص الرب عندئذ تصبح دراستنا لللاهوت حياة تمجيد، تمجيد دائم مثل ما يصلي به الرهبان على الدوام قائلين: المجد لك يارب 
أختم هذا الباب بكلمات دانيال كلندين: "الله ليس مجرد شيء فائق السمو غير مُدرَك وغير مفحوص، بل هو أيضاً الشخص الملازم الذي يجب اختباره مباشرة كما أكد القديس غريغوريوس بالاماس وسمعان اللاهوتي الجديد. كيرلس الأورشليمي كان محقا عندما لاحظ أن الله كهدف للدراسة العلمية والله كموضوع علاقة شخصية لا يمكن أن ينفصلا: "طريق التقوى يشتمل الاثنين معاً: عقيدة صحيحة وممارسة للفضيلة، الله لا يقبل عقائد بدون أعمال حسنة، ولا يقبل أيضاً كلمات ليست مستندة على عقائد صحيحة" . فللأرثوذكسية علم اللاهوت الحق يتضمن ليس فقط سعة معرفة عقلية بل خبرة روحية مع الله الحي.  هذا الفهم يقدر أن يصحح نماذج الغرب في عِلم اللاهوت الذي ينصرف ليكون مُجرد ترَّكز التفكير الأكاديمي على أفكار مقترحة " *


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*الباب السابع
الصلاة لقاءُ شخصي​
لكي يكون هناك صلاة, يجب أن يكون هناك بالتحديد علاقة شخصية مع الله الحي, الصلاة لقاء شخصي

ما هي الصلاة؟  إنها لا شيء أكثر من علاقة حب مستمرة مع الله, الآب والابن والروح القدس.
يوضح القديس ثيؤفان كيف تكون الصلاة شخصية عندما يكتب: "أن عمل الله بسيط .... أنه صلاة .... أطفال يتحدثون إلى أبيهم بدون أي مهارة " فكيف يتكلم الأطفال مع والديهم؟ ... هل تجريدياً بشكل غير شخصي؟ .. طبعاً لا بل بطريقة شخصية جداً: "بابا ! ماما! " ، ألم يعلمنا الرب يسوع أن نصلي لأبينا السماوي بطريقة شخصية مستخدماً كلمة آبا التي تعني بابا؟
طبيب نفسي مسيحي يشهد
د. بول تورنير طبيب نفسي سويسري يخبر عن كيف حصل على إحدى اكتشافات الحياة العظمى. أعتاد أن يزور قس كبير السن وكان القس لا يدعه ينصرف دون أن يصلي معه. كان يذهل من البساطة المتناهية لصلاة هذا الشيخ. كانت صلاته تبدو تكملة لمحادثة حميمة كان يجريها هذا الشيخ البار على الدوام مع يسوع. 
يكمل د. بول قائلاً: "عندما عدت إلى البيت تحدثت عنها مع زوجتي، وطلبنا من الله سوياً أن يعطينا نحن أيضا هذه الشركة القريبة مع يسوع التي لهذا القس، ومنذ ذلك الحين صار الرب يسوع لي مركز ولائي ورفيق السفر. فهو يهتم ويسر بما أنا فاعله ("أذهب كل خبزك بفرح .. لأن الله قد رضي عن أعمالك" جا 7:9)، فهو صديق يمكنني أن أناقش معه كل شيء يحدث في حياتي، أنه يشاركني فرحي وألمي وأيضاً آمالي ومخاوفي. أنه يكون هناك عندما يتحدث إليَّ مريض من أعماقه ويستمع إليه معي بل وأفضل مني، وعندما يغادر المريض يمكنني أن أتكلم عنه معه". هنا يكمن جوهر الحياة المسيحية

"صلاة يسوع" صلاة شخصية​
ما هي ممارستنا المسيحية لصلاة يسوع إلا اتصال حميم لخطاة تائبين مع الفادي, كما قال الأب جورج فلورفسكي:  ممارسة صلاة يسوع هي جزء من علاقتنا اليومية الشخصية مع يسوع .
عندما يصلي راهب صلاة يسوع في التقليد المسيحى يحني رأسه إلى الصدر أو القلب بما يدل على أنه في الصلاة ينحدر مع عقله إلى قلبه ليجعل صلاته ليسوع شخصية، فهو يدخل إلى حضور الله ليس فقط بعقله بل أيضا بقلبه، فهو بالتمام والكمال حاضر شخصياً أمام الله.
من خلال صلاة يسوع ندخل في إتصال مع المسيح القائم، هو يحيا ويعيش في عقلنا وقلبنا وفي تنفسنا أيضاً، وخلال هذه الصلاة "القلب يبتلع الرب والرب القلب"، من خلال صلاة يسوع ندخل في علاقة شخصية مع الله، أرواحنا وأنفسنا وأجسادنا تأتي لتختبر إله السلام والمحبة بطريقة شخصية للغاية عندما يصلي القلب، متنفساً بشكل متناغم قائلاً: "ياربي يسوع أبن الله أرحمني أنا الخاطيء"
قال أحد قديسي الكنيسة: "السماء هي الله والله في قلبي", خلال صلاة يسوع يكون الله بالفعل في القلب والقلب يصبح سماءً. تُعد واحدة من المآسي الضخمة في حياتنا لو لم نختبر ذلك الحضور، وإيماننا بالتالي لا يصبح بالفعل حقيقياً لنا، وذلك على الرغم من أن الله يريدنا أن نختبر حضوره، من أجل ذلك جاء المسيح، ولهذا تألم ومات وقام، ولهذا أرسل لنا الروح القدس ليكون دائماً حاضراً لنا بطريقة حميمية وشخصية حقاً.
صلاة يسوع أيضاً يشار إليها بصلاة القلب لأنها تخرج من أعمق وأخص مكان في كياننا، من مركزه ... من القلب.

شخصي بشكل حميم​لكي تفهم كيف أن صلاة يسوع صلاة شخصية بشكل حميم ركز في هذه الكلمات للأب إيرما زالسكي:
"لماذا عندما نصلي صلاة يسوع نقول "ارحمني أنا الخاطيء"؟ لماذا "أنا" وليس "نحن"، ألا يجب أن نطلب الرحمة لكل شخص؟ ألا يجب علينا أن نصلي من أجل الكنيسة كلها؟ ... نعم بالطبع، لكن كل صلاة تُعتبر حقاً صلاة للكنيسة. فخارج عن الكنيسة, جسد المسيح, صلاتنا لا تعني شيئاً. نحن لا نستطيع أن نصلي صلاة يسوع خارجاً عن الكنيسة. لكن لكونها صلاة توبة, صلاة خاطيء, يجب أن تكون أيضاً صلاة كل شخص منفرداً... يجب أن نحقق سلامنا الفردي مع الله، نجد علاقتنا الخاصة معه، نقابله وجهاً لوجه، فلا أحد يستطيع أن يفعل ذلك عنا"
ولذلك نحن نصلي من القلب قائلين : "ياربي يسوع ارحمني أنا الخاطيء"

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*ترنيمة الأكاثستس ليسوع الحلو 
(كلمة "الأكاثستس" تعني  باليونانية : "الذي لا يجلس فيه")​
إن كنت ترغب أن ترى كيف تكون حقا الصلاة شخصية وحميمة جدا ، أشير عليك بترنيمة الأكاثستس ليسوع الحلو كما ترتل في الكنيسة اليونانية... أستمع لبعض المقتطفات من هذه الخدمة:
"عندما أشرق نور حقك في العالم
ابتعد لضلال الشيطاني بعيداً
لأن الأصنام سقطت أيها المخلص عاجزة أن تتحمل قوتك
لكننا نحن الذين نلنا الخلاص نصرخ نحوك 
يا يسوع ... أيها الحق المُبدد كل كذب.		
يا يسوع ... أيها النور الفائق كل نور.
يا يسوع ... أيها الملك المتفوق على الكل في القدرة.
يا يسوع ... إيها الإله الثابت في الرحمة.
يا يسوع.....يا خبز الحياة ... اشبعني أنا الجوعان. 
يا يسوع.....يا ينبوع المعرفة ... أنعشني أنا العطشان.
يا يسوع......يا كساء السرور ... اِكسِني أنا العريان.
يا يسوع .....يا ملجأ الفرح  ... استرني أنا الغير مستحق.
يا يسوع .....يا يامن تُعطي كل من يسأل ... أعطني حزناً على آثامي
يا يسوع .... يا من تُوجِد لكل من يطلب ... فالتَجِد روحي.
يا يسوع....... يا من تفتح لكل من يقرع ... أفتح قلبي المتحجر.
يا يسوع ..... يا فادي الخطاة ...  اِغسل عني آثامي.
يا يسوع ..........يا إبن الله اِرحمني أنا الخاطى.​عندما سمعك الرجل الأعمى أيها الرب عابراً في الطريق صرخ قائلاً: يايسوع ابن داود اِرحمني، وأنت دعوته وفتحت عينيه، فأنر أعين قلبي الروحية، أنى أيضاً بحسب مراحمك، أصرخ إليك قائلاً:
يا يسوع .... يا خالق الذين في السماء.
يا يسوع  .... يا فادي الذين على الأرض.
يا يسوع  .... يا قاهر القوة السفلية.  		
يا يسوع ....  يا مُجمَّل كل مخلوق.
يا يسوع  .... يا مُعزَّي روحي. 
يا يسوع .... يا مضئ عقلي.	
يا يسوع  .... يا مُفرَّح قلبي. 
يا يسو ع .... يا صحة جسدي.
يا يسوع مخلصي .........خلصني. 
يا يسوع نوري ......... نورني.	
يا يسوع  .... من كل عذاب أنقذني. 
يا يسوع .... خلصني أنا الغير مستحق.
يا يسوع يا ابن الله ارحمني.​ياربي يسوع المسيح الكثير الرحمة اقبلني أنا المعترف بآثامي أيها السيد, خلصني يا يسوع، وأختطفني من الفساد يا يسوع.	 
يا يسوع الحلو ... خلصنا.
يا يسوعي، لا يوجد أحد كان مسرفاً ضالاً مثلي أنا الشخص الحقير
يا يسوع يا محب البشر خلصني أنت بذاتك يا يسوع.
يا يسوع الحلو ... خلصنا".
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*مرنم المزامير ​الصلاة يجب أن تكون شخصية، فكيف تكون غير ذلك وهي محادثة بين شخصين متحابين. لهذا السبب نجد مرنم المزامير يصلي بطريقة شخصية :
• "التصقت نفسي بك "(مز9:63)
• "عطشت إليك نفسي"(مز1:63)
• "كما تشتاق الإيل لمجاري المياه هكذا تشتاق نفسي إليك ياالله" (مز1:42)
• "أحبك يارب ياقوتي الرب صخرتي" (مز1:18)
• " نفسي فى يديك كل حين " (مز 109:119)
• "أبارك الرب فى كل حين دائماً تسبيحه فى فمي " (مز1:34)

الحق هو شخص​
أن الحق للمسيحيين ليس فكرة مجردة بل شخص، هو المسيح. المسيح نفسه يقول : "أنا هو الحق" (يو16:13) . والمسيح الذي هو الحق هو في نفس الوقت الحياة، وهو أيضا الطريق الذي فيه نحن مدعوّون أن نحيا ونمشي يوميا من أجل أن نعرف الحق، الحق شخصي والحياة شخصي. "أنا هو الحق " قال يسوع   "أنا هو الحياة". الحق المُطلَق هو كائن شخصي يُدرَك بالحب .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*القديس سلوان ​يكتب الأرشمندريت صُفروني عن القديس سلوان قائلاً: "ظهورات السيد المسيح لسلوان كانت تتم في لقاء شخصي وهذا بفضل أنه اكتسب اقترابه من الله بطابع شخصي عميق. تحدث مع الله في الصلاة وجهاً لوجه. الشعور بكون الله شخصي يحرر الصلاة من الخيال والمجادلة النظرية، ناقلة كل شيء داخل مركز خفي لاتحاد داخلي حي. في هذا التركيز الداخلي تكف الصلاة عن أن تكون "صراخ في الفضاء"،  والعقل يصبح كله انتباه وانصات. سلوان وهو يدعو الاسم القدوس الآب، الرب والألقاب الأخرى - كان باستمرار مستغرق في حالة "لا يسوغ لإنسان أن يتكلم بها"، لكن كل من اختبر بنفسه حضور الله الحي سوف يفهم" 

تعالـــــــوا إلـيَّ​كتب أحد الأشخاص عن يسوع : 
• عندما قال للتعابى "تعالوا  إليّ "أنا أعلم أن المخلص كان يحدثني أنا. 
• عندما صلى في بستان جثسيماني كانت تلك القطرات, العرق مع الدم, تتدفق من أجلي أنا. 
• عندما ثقبت الحربة جنبه، وذاق الألم المبرح، عندما مزقت المسامير يديه، تألم من أجلي أنا. 
• عندما عُلَّق إلى الموت على هذه الشجرة وصرخ "يا أبتاه أغفر لهم"، كان يتشفع من أجلي أنا. 
• أنى متأكد أنه يجلس الآن عن يمين الآب ينتظرني أنا, بالرغم من أنني لا أستطيع إدراك ذلك!

بما أن الصلاة هي شخصية جداً، يجب أن لا نتردد في أن نأتي لله عفوياً:
• عندما نكون على وشك فقد أعصابنا ...  نصلي : صبرك يارب.
• عند شعورنا بالوحدة ... نصلي : حضورك يارب.
• عند شعورنا بالقلق ... نصلي : سلامك يارب.
• عندما نجرب بأفكار شهوانية ... نصلي : نقاوتك يارب.

كتبت الأم تريزا عن علاقة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني الشخصية بالرب الآتي : "كان دائماً مؤيَّد بإيمان عميق، يتغذي على الصلاة المتواصلة، جسور في رجاء غير متزعزع، يحيا في عمق المحبة مع الله". نحن أيضاً إن تأيدنا بصلاة شخصية عميقة، سنجد أنفسنا في محبة عميقة مع الله .

من الممكن أن علاقتنا بالله تصبح شخصية بشكل حميم، حتى أن صلاتنا لا تعد تحتاج التعبير باستعمال الكلمات. الأسقف كاليستوس يؤكد هذا عندما يكتب:  "... لم تعد الصلاة بهذا التعريف مجرد طلب أشياء، ومن الممكن فعلاً أن توجد بدون أستعمال أي كلمات على الإطلاق، فهي لم تعد نشاطاً مؤقتاً بل حال مستمر. أن تصلي أي أن تقف أمام الله، أن تدخل في علاقة مباشرة وشخصية معه، أن تعرف على كل مستوى من كيانك, من الغريزي إلى الفكري ومن اللا شعور إلى الشعور, أنك في الله وأن الله فيك. 
لكي نُثبت ونُعمِق علاقتنا الشخصية مع الآخرين من البشر، ليس ضرورياً أن نقدم طلبات بشكل مستمر أو حتى نستعمل كلمات، بل كلما ازدادت معرفتنا ومحبتنا للآخر يقل الاحتياج للتعبير بشكل لفظي عن موقفنا المتبادل. هكذا أيضا تكون علاقتنا الشخصية بالله "  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*تكلم مع الله قلباً لقلب ​
الطريقة الحميمة والشخصية جداً التي تكلم بها الرب يسوع مع الله الآب ألهمت الواعظ الفرنسي الشهير فنلون لكي يكتب هذه الكلمات، مشجعاً إيانا أن نتشبه به عندما نصلي: 
"قل له كل ما هو في قلبك كما يفرغ شخص ما في قلبه لصديق عزيز. قل له عن مشاكلك حتى يريحك، قل له عن أفراحك حتى يوقرها، قل له عن أشواقك حتى ينقيها ، قل له عن مضايقاتك حتى يساعدك أن تقهرها ، تحدث معه عن تجاربك حتى يحميك منها، أظهر له كل جروح قلبك حتى يشفيها. عري أمامه كل حيدانك عن الصلاح، أذواقك المنحرفة للشر ... عدم استقرارك. إن سكبت هكذا أمامه كل ضعفاتك ، احتياجاتك ومشاكلك، فلن يكون هناك نقص في ما تقول، لن تستنزف ابداً هذا الموضوع، لأنه يتجدد بشكل مستمر.
الأشخاص الذين ليس بينهم أسرار لا يحتاجون أبداً لمواضيع تحادث، بل هم يتكلمون عفوياً، فليس هناك ما يجب إخفاؤه، ولا هم يبحثون عن كلام يقال. هم يتكلمون معاً من فيض قلوبهم، بدون تنميق، فقط ما يجول في تفكيرهم. مباركون هم الذين يحققون مثل هذا الاتصال الوثيق مع الله بلا تكلف أو تحفظ"

إجابتنا: أُلفة ومحبة شخصية​لا يمكن أن تكون هناك علاقة حقيقية مع الرب يسوع العريس بدون هذا النوع من الألفة والمحبة الشخصية، فكل الحياة يجب أن تكون شركة عميقة معه من عمق إلى عمق، صداقة واتحاد دائم الامتداد بيننا وبين يسوع العريس.
يتكلم القديس مار إفرام السرياني عن الجسد والقلب كغرفة عرسية للمسيح العريس. يجب أن تحقق محبتنا له يومياً في الصلاة ودراسة كلمته والأسرار المقدسة خصوصاً سر الإفخارستيا الذي من خلاله نصير بحق واحداً معه، سرالأفخارستيا هو حقا الاحتفال العرسي الذي فيه العريس القدوس يتزوج الكنيسة العروس، وبهذا السر نصير لحماً من لحمه وعظماً من عظامه (تك23:2).
تعب أحد الشباب الأذكياء من قراءة قصص وقت النوم لأخته الصغيرة، فقرر أن يسجل بعض قصصها المفضلة على شريط. قال لها " الآن تستطيعي أن تسمعي قصصك أي وقت تريدين ، أليس ذلك عظيم؟" . نظرت أخته للجهاز للحظة ثم أجابت : "لا .. ليس له حضن"
كلنا نحتاج حضناً. نحتاج لتقارب العلاقة. نحتاج أن نعرف أننا محبوبون محبة عميقة وشخصية. 
علاقة شخصية يومية مع يسوع تمكننا من الجلوس في حضنه كل يوم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*مَذبح القلب​
آباء الكنيسة اعتبروا دائماً أن القلب هو المكان الفعلي للصلاة. كتب الأب سباستيان:  
"أحد سمات القلب دوره الليتورجي الدّاخلي : هو المذبج بداخل مقدس الهيكلِ المشكل بالجسم (1كو19:6)ِ ، وعلى هذا المذبح يَجِبُ أَنْ تقدم ذبيحة الصلاة الداخلية بشكل مستمر. فكرة أن الصلاة ذبيحة شيء مألوف من العهد القديم (مز2:141)، بينما عند السريان نُصَّ بشكل محدد أن القلب هو المكان الذي ينبغي للصلاة أن تأخذ مكانها فيه فنجد عند القديس افراهات والقديس مارأفرام السرياني أن القلب هو مكان ذبيحة الصلاة استناداً على مت 6:6 ( أدخل إلى مخدعك وأغلق بابك)، ونجد ذلك أيضاً في تفسير هذه الآية عند اوريجانوس وأمبروسيوس. في كتاب سلم السماء تعبير "مذبح القلب" يظهر بشكل بارز، نجد في هذا العمل مفهوماً لليتورجية ذا ثلاثة أبعاد، التي يجب أن تأخذ مكاناً في آن واحد : في الكنيسة المرئية على الأرض، وفي كنيسة قلب الفرد المسيحي، وفي الكنيسة السماوية"
القديس نيقوديموس يدعو القلب "ملجأ"، ومار أسحق يدعوه "بيت الفهم"، فمثل الحيوان إذا أنزعج وخاف يجري ليحتمي في وكره، هكذا أيضا عقل الإنسان عندما ينزعج يجري للقلب ويصيح :"يا يسوعي ساعدني .. يا يسوعي خلصني " .... وهكذا يتحرر."
دخول مَذبح القلب​تحثنا القديسة سينجلتيك أن نُبَّخِر مذبح القلب "ببخور الصلاة المقدس، فكما تُطرَد المخلوقات السامة ببعض السموم القوية، هكذا تُطرَد أيضاً الأفكار الشريرة بالصلاة " 
يحثنا القديس يوحنا كاسيان على الدخول بكثرة إلى المقدس الداخلي, مذبح القلب, فهو يقترح ترديد صلوات قصيرة، وبسبب قوة الصلوات نتجنب تشتت الفكر فيكتب:
" نحن نصلي في غرفتنا الداخلية عندما نسحب قلبنا بالكامل من صخب أفكارنا وهمومنا، وبنوع من الحوار السري, كالذي يدور بين الأصدقاء القريبين, نكشف رغباتنا أمام الرب"
القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم يذكرنا أنه يجب أن تكون الصلاة صادرة لا من الفم بل من القلب:
"بالصلاة, لا أقصد التي من الفم فقط بل الصلاة التي تنبع من أعماق القلب, تماماً كمثل الأشجار التي لها جذور عميقة لا تتحطم ولا تُقتلع من العواصف، هكذا أيضاً الصلوات الصادرة من أعماق القلب, التي لها جذورها هناك, ترتفع للسماء بثقة كاملة، ولا تُطرَح خارج المسار عند اعتداء أي فكر، ولهذا السبب قال المزمور "من الأعماق صرخت إليك يارب" مز1:130"
يشرح القديس ثيوفان الناسك كيف أن الله يستجيب للصلاة الشخصية بشعور أكيد من الدفء فيقول: 
"عندما تؤسس حياتك في إنسانك الداخلي بتذكر الله المستمر، حينئذ المسيح الرب سوف يدخل ويسكن في داخلك. الإثنان (جهادك ونعمة الله) يَعمَلان معاً. وإليك هذه العلامة التي بها تكون واثقاً أن هذا العمل المجيد قد بدأ فى داخلك، سوف تختبر شعوراً أكيداً بالدفء نحو الرب، وإن أكملت كل شيء مقرر فهذا الشعور سوف يبدأ في الظهور أكثر فأكثر، ومع الوقت سيصير مستمراً. هذا الشعور لذيذ وطوباوي ومن بداية ظهوره يحثنا على أن نطلبه ونشتهيه لئلا إن تهاوننا يترك القلب، ففيه تذوق الفردوس."
قال أحد الأشخاص : "دعوة الله لحياة البرية هي بالتحديد دعوة للصلاة ، دعوة لحوار مع الله شخص لشخص"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2010)

*للرفع ................................*


----------



## geegoo (21 أبريل 2010)

* الهنا القدوس وحده هو القادر علي مكافأة تعب محبتك .... و طرح البركة في ثمار هذا التعب ...*
*أشكرك أستاذي الحبيب ...*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا 
تسلم ايدك 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Fr Matta (14 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مش مصدق اني لقيت الكتاب ده على النت

سمعت عنه كثيرا ونصحني به ابي الروحي كثيرا

واخيرا وجدته

الرب يعوض تعبك

بجد انا فرحان


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

Fr Matta قال:


> انا مش مصدق اني لقيت الكتاب ده على النت
> 
> سمعت عنه كثيرا ونصحني به ابي الروحي كثيرا
> 
> ...



*أهلا بك حبيبي

ربنا يفرح قلبك

سأقوم برفع الكتاب كاملا على 4share

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*راااااااااااااااائع استاذى
وأجمل تقييييييييم لمجهودكم
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *راااااااااااااااائع استاذى
> وأجمل تقييييييييم لمجهودكم
> سلام المسيح لكم
> *​



*شكرا حبيبيى

ربنا يبارك حياتك

صليلي كتير​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رابط الكتاب

http://www.4shared.com/file/xE_jqTao/___.html*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أكتوبر 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *رابط الكتاب
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/xE_jqTao/___.html*


راااااااااااااائع أستاذى
بقترح على حضرتك استاذى تعمل حضرتك copy
فى قسم المرشد الروحى....
لانه موضوع حلو خاااااااااااااااااالص
ربنا يفرح قلبكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> راااااااااااااائع أستاذى
> بقترح على حضرتك استاذى تعمل حضرتك copy
> فى قسم المرشد الروحى....
> لانه موضوع حلو خاااااااااااااااااالص
> ربنا يفرح قلبكم



*شكرا حبيبي على اهتمامك
ممكن تكلم ماى روك فى هذا الأمر, فينقله لقسم المرشد الروحى*


----------



## geegoo (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك أستاذي و أبي الحبيب ...
و يخليك لينا ...
كنت طمعان تكمل موضوع الخبرات الشخصية في الخدمة ....
علي ما اذكر_ أتمني ان أكون مصيبا _ كان في قسم الشهادات ...
أنا عن نفسي بتأثر أكتر بمعايشة خبرات الآخرين في الطريق الروحي ...
و بعد إذن حضرتك شايف أنها كمواضيع لا تقل أهمية عن المجهود البارز في الإسلاميات ..
مستني رأي حضرتك ...
سلام و نعمة ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

geegoo قال:


> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك أستاذي و أبي الحبيب ...
> و يخليك لينا ...
> كنت طمعان تكمل موضوع الخبرات الشخصية في الخدمة ....
> علي ما اذكر_ أتمني ان أكون مصيبا _ كان في قسم الشهادات ...
> ...



*حاضر حبيبي, ربنا يبارك حياتك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2416269&postcount=57
*


----------



## Nemo (16 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك الموضوع جميل اوى ولسه شايفاه حالا وقريت الباب الاول يا دوب
ومكملاه بس حبيت اقولك اكتر من رائع
انا محتاجة فعلا موضوع عن العشرة والعلاقة الشخصية مع الله
ومتابعة ربنا يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*رااااائع جداا
ميرسى جداا استاذ صوت صارخ
يسوع يبارك خدمتك وحياتك
واجمل تقييم ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حاضر حبيبي, ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2416269&postcount=57
> *





ponponayah قال:


> *رااااائع جداا
> ميرسى جداا استاذ صوت صارخ
> يسوع يبارك خدمتك وحياتك
> واجمل تقييم ​*



*شكرا لعبوركم

ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2013)

*للتذكرة ..........*


----------

